#ubuntu-website 2008-08-25
<qense> hello
<nand> ohayoo
<newz2000> hi
<qense> What does the 'I don't care' button do at the development version of Brainstorm?
<mdke> qense: you should probably ask in the relevant channel, maybe #ubuntu-qa?
<qense> oh
<qense> of course
<qense> This is not a part of ubuntu-website
<mdke> right
<nand> ubuntu-brainstorm is the right channel :)
<qense> ubuntu-qa is empty :)
<qense> just me and the chanserv
<nand> ubuntu-quality for the QA
<nand> and 'I don't care' is a blank vote
<qense> ok
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-26
<qense> hello
<tpfennig> hi all. is this the right place to talk about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ ?
<newz2000> tpfennig: probably not
<newz2000> that site is run by the ubuntu doc team
<tpfennig> ok so what channel would that be?
<newz2000> #ubuntu-doc
<tpfennig> newz2000: thanks
<tpfennig> newz2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryMarketing also #ubuntu-doc?
<newz2000> tpfennig: no, unfortunately that's the Ubuntu Marketing Team
<tpfennig> well about categories in this wiki
<tpfennig> I found this and I guess more dont work due to moin wini syntax changes
<tpfennig> like <<FullSearch>> does not give a list of pages any more
<tpfennig> one has to enter the name of the category in ().
<Volans> Hi newz2000 :) any news on the Start Page topic and the Mozilla/Canonical legal stuff?
<tpfennig> and using FullSearchCached helps getting cpu usage down
<emunkki> hi Volans
<Volans> Hi emunkki
 * tpfennig thinks Ubunut now has way too many irc channels....
<newz2000> Volans: no, not yet
<Volans> ok, so the intrepid start page will be the same of hardy?
<newz2000> no word yet :-(
<Volans> ah... because in this case I think that we can concentrate our efforts to the "automatization" of the translation of the start page using .po files on launchpad (knowing also if the right column should be translated or not)
<newz2000> Volans: I'm up for that, that will be useful regardless of what we end up doing
<newz2000> I've got to run an errand, will be back in about an hour
<Volans> ok
<jarlen> hey
<jarlen> meeting tonight, right?
<qense> yes
<jarlen> nice
<jarlen> wasn't the meeting now?
<qense> It's an hour later at 19 UTC
<qense> Or 21:00 CEST with DST
 * Volans going out for dinner
<Diptanu> Hi
<nand> hi!
<jarlen> hey
<Diptanu> How is everyone doing
<jarlen> fine, eating dinner
<Diptanu> I have a query...I am trying to decide which version of fedora(7/8) to deploy on a server..
<Diptanu> Have any thought..
<Diptanu> I have freebsd as an option too..
<jarlen> what about debian/ubuntu?
<Diptanu> I dont have much idea...about how ubuntu does on servers
<Diptanu> I know it works really good on desktops..
<jarlen> I dunno much about it, either
<Diptanu> ok
<Diptanu> Thanks..
<jarlen> I thinks Ubuntu is fine for server, but Debian is like a stable version of Ubuntu server
<Diptanu> I will try to dig into it ..
<Diptanu> i see
<jarlen> but that's mostly from word of mouth, I havn't had much experience
<Diptanu> ok
<jarlen> though my Debian server is going with no trouble whatsoever
<qense> meeting in two minutes!
<qense> 1
<qense> It's time to start our meeting about the Ubuntu Wanted 'project'
<qense> I'm curious, who here is interested in helping out?
<nand> hay!
<qense> hello
<jarlen> hey
<jarlen> I'd be interested in helping out
<nand> l;
<qense> nice
<nand> ok, time to introduce ourselves then
<qense> good idea
<qense> Shall I start?
<nand> please start
<qense> ok
<qense> My real name is Sense Hofstede. Currently I'm 15 years old. I'm the one that suggested this whole idea.
<qense> Programming langauges I know are PHP, a tiny bit of Python and the basics of C#, although we won't need to last two.
<nand> My name is Nicolas, I'm the ubuntu brainstorm developer, and I'm willing to put the necessary infrastructure to kickstart that project
<nand> jarlen?
<jarlen> I'm Jesper, student. I got various programming experience in PHP, Java and Python I'd like to help out with
<qense> it seems that we're the only three here
<nand> ok, time to introduce the project now
<nand> seems so
<qense> The idea was to create a website were people within the Ubuntu Community can place vacant jobs/roles/tasks withing their teams and people looking for something to do can look for something to do.
<qense> During the discussion at the ubuntu-website list someone also suggested to add a volunteer pool, but we don't have many people so it's not very smart to start big.
<Ekushey> qense, do you mean a community-run site?
<nand> This will be indeed a community run website
<qense> yes
<nand> meaning the coding will be done by volunteers, and the hosting will be provided by the community too.
<Ekushey> oh ok, sounds good to me
<Ekushey> have you decided on the name of the site?
<Diptanu> How does the community provide the hosting..
<nand> Diptanu: I will provide the hosting
<Diptanu> Ok
<nand> http://ubuntu-wanted-devel.ideatorrent.org/ for the testing site
<Ekushey> we can use a CMS for that, no need to reinvent the wheel
<qense> We're using Drupal5.
 * Ekushey checks
<nand> We have not yet discussed of the current state of the project
<Ekushey> qense, i can help, count me in!
<qense> nice!
<nand> the project is already started a bit
<nand> A basic drupal module has been set up
<nand> The code is available here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wanted-dev/ubuntu-wanted/devel
<qense> currently it displays jobs that are in the database, but it's just text, title and date
<nand> Anyone can commit as long as he join the https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wanted-dev team
<qense> the See all the details >> link is not working yet
<nand> For now, it's a pretty basic setup
<qense> The idea is to allow everyone with an account to post, but it has to be accepted by the crew.
<Ekushey> nand, ah, looks good
<qense> What we need to do now is to decide what futures the first version of the website is going to contain and who is going to do what.
 * nand is looking for the installation instructions
<qense> The were in a mail
<nand> Ok, installation instructions to install and work on the website locally is here: https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/ubuntu-website/2008-August/000303.html
<Diptanu> I got disconnected..Can anyone paste me the previous conversations
<nand> anyone has a question about installation, setting up?
<qense> <qense> What we need to do now is to decide what futures the first version of the website is going to contain and who is going to do what.
<qense> * nand is looking for the installation instructions
<qense> <qense> The were in a mail
<nand> Diptanu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/08/26/%23ubuntu-website.html
<Diptanu> Thank you
<nand> anyone has a question about installation, setting up?
<qense> We could try to reuse the quarentaine section of IdeaTorrent
<qense> for the new jobs
<nand> qense: it's not that easy to pick code from brainstorm
<qense> ok
<nand> Ok, so here is a list of some available tasks:
<Ekushey> i'll join you guys later, i hope to contribute on this project... time for me to sleep now (1:23 in the morning here!)
<nand> - Extend the WantedJobList model : loading data should also fetch the user name author, and the
<nand> list of skills. (Simple)
<Ekushey> goodbye, my friends
<nand> gbye!
<qense> bye
<nand> - Edit the default_item_v2.php template
<nand> (which is the template used to display one single wanted job in a list
<nand> of wanted job) to display more info, such as the lenght of the job
<nand> (lengthtypeid, lengthvalueid, lengthintervalid field), the status
<nand> (New/deleted/Already taken).
<Diptanu> 12:50 here !
<Diptanu> good night
<nand> - Design the individual page of a single wanted job. Also design the form who will allow a user to contact the
<nand> poster, in case of an formal application process (and later, after the website is up, we could add a application management page).
<nand> - Put some admin function links (e.g. for the poster and admins, the possibility to set the job as "taken").
<nand> - Design the job submission page
<nand> anyone interested in picking one of these tasks?
<emunkki> nand, if i have spare time, i can throw in some suggestions
<nand> emunkki: please do
<Diptanu> I can do the job submissions page
<nand> Diptanu: great!
<qense> I can do the page for a single job
<nand> Diptanu: any question on the code? have you looked at it yet?
<qense> I think I can also extend the defailt_item_v2.php template
<nand> great
<Diptanu> No i havent
<Diptanu> I am trying to..
<Diptanu> Can you paste the link again
<nand> for every people interested : please apply to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wanted-dev !
<nand> you will need this to be able to commit on the repository
<Diptanu> ok
<nand> And don't forget : installation instructions to work locally here: https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/ubuntu-website/2008-August/000303.html
<nand> no more questions?
<qense> I think we should make this channel one of the default channels so we can easily communicate
<Diptanu> How do i checkout the code from the repository
<qense> jarlen: are you still with us?
<nand> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wanted-dev/ubuntu-wanted/devel  => Get this branch:  	 bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-wanted-dev/ubuntu-wanted/devel
<jarlen> yeh
<jarlen> I'm not much of a designer though
<qense> The only thing left on the tasks list are the admin functions.
<nand> jarlen: wanna pick one task? Not all of them need to be a designer. You can even make and commit ugly interfaces, then others can improve them :)
<qense> Would you like to do that?
<nand> could be an interesting one indeed!
<jarlen> I can look into that, sure
<qense> great
<qense> now we've divided all tasks
<qense> One question though, the job submission should go to an email address?
<qense> Which address?
<nand> job submission shoud go to an email?
<nand> you mean a job application?
<qense> yes
<qense> oops
<nand> it should go to the poster email (which is registered in the drupal tables)
<qense> The post should tell us when the job is taken, so we can mark it as taken.
<nand> yep. That will be a admin function : mark the job as taken
<qense> We should set up an maillist for things like that when we go live.
<nand> To everybody: please carefully read the SQL table doc on the wanted.info file
<Diptanu> That kinda boosts me
<qense> OK, is there anything else that needs to be discussed?
<vbabiy> newz20001: Hey you around?
<newz20001> hey
<vbabiy> how was you vac?
<nand> ok. Then let's meet next week to see how things have gone
<nand> is 21 UTC ok for everyone ?
<nand> uh, 19 UTC
<newz2000> vbabiy: good, though there wasn't one day without someone being sick. :-/
<Diptanu> fine with me
<qense> fine with me
<qense> OK, well everyone good luck with your tasks
<vbabiy> newz2000: ouch :(
<newz2000> it's good to be back. :-)
<qense> Who is going to tell Ekushey?
<nand> Great. Meanwhile, I'll be here during the week for any question concerning the code or installation instructions
<Diptanu> newz2000: Ur back.. :)
<Diptanu> nand: whats your emaail id?
<nand> qense: you should make another mail on the list!
<qense> good idea
<nand> Diptanu: ndeschildre@ ubuntu
<qense> I hope some more people are going to show up, maybe madsrh can make it then too.
<Diptanu> nand: ok
<vbabiy> newz2000: I haven't had time to revise the design do you want to go over it one more time, and refresh my memory :)
<Diptanu> It would be great fo someone posts the minutes of todays meeting on the mailing list
<newz2000> vbabiy: sure, let me refresh mine too, give me just a min
<vbabiy> newz2000: sounds good just ping me when u are ready
<qense> I can send an email tomorrow with details about this and the upcoming meeting.
<nand> qense: thanks. Please attach who is doing what
<Diptanu> qense That wud be great
<qense> ok
<qense> goodbye for now!
<qense> thanks for your attendance
<qense> bye
<nand> see ya!
<newz2000> vbabiy: I've got a summary of our previous conversation, I'll paste it in, lets hope I don't get kicked for flooding...
<newz2000> Using your mockup as a point of reference: http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/
<newz2000> I think you've done a good thing by getting rid of the header image at the top, I think you can also get rid of search. that allows you to get a lot of visuals in above the fold
<newz2000> I could imagine us doing a layout this wide (as wide as your mockup from two weeks ago) like you've done that won't need a detail page
<newz2000> http://digitarald.de/playground/fly-over-background/ - notice the smooth animation
<newz2000> picture this - no up down diagnol stuff, just left/right - images are laid out side by side with a small gap between then, kind of like a filmstrip
<newz2000> but it doesn't need to actually look like a filmstrip
<newz2000> so when you click the "next" arrow, the image slides in from the right, underneath your gray box. the contents of the grey box would then change to match whatever the current image is (i.e. it would describe the current image)
<newz2000> in the top right where the nav was there should be a link to the download page - do leave room somewhere prominent for the download button
<vbabiy> newz2000: didn't we talk about the User stories also?
<vbabiy> because all that has to be implemented in code, but we said we wont go in to code till the design is final
<newz2000> I don't remember that
<vbabiy> newz2000: hmm, maybe I made it up
<newz2000> though I do remember the part about creating a mock-up before doing code
<vbabiy> okay, what do you mean by mockup -- CSS and XHTML or what I have
<newz2000> graphical
<vbabiy> newz2000: so is once the download image is in there we are final with the mockup?
<newz2000> I'd like to see it incorporate the "filmstrip" look and a nice big screenshot with next/prev buttons
<newz2000> and finding a diff way to do the left hand nav that doesn't take up so much space
<newz2000> maybe moving it down below
<jarlen> hm, just getting to know bzr :P
<nand> jarlen: any question, just ask :)
<Diptanu> same here. never used bzr before
<nand> the basic commands are:
<jarlen> I think I got it
<nand> bzr branch to get the code for the first time
<jarlen> found a guide :) http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<nand> then when you want to commit, do a bzr pull, bzr commit, bzr push
<vbabiy> newz2000: what do you mean by filmstrip look?
<nand> (bzr pull to retrieve the changes of others, bzr commit to record your changes, bzr push to put your commit on Launchpad)
<newz2000> vbabiy: give me a sec, I'll draw it...
<jarlen> it requires postgresql? :S
<nand> jarlen: is that a problem?
<nand> I often see people feeling bad about it, I don't know why
<jarlen> nah, I was just hoping to be able to run it on my webhost
<jarlen> but it only has mysql
<nand> It's as simple as mysql, plus it has an easier admin interface GUI (pgadmin3)
<nand> okay
<Diptanu> Do i need to have a launchpad id to checkout the code
<Diptanu> It doesnt hav any anonymous user mode?
<Diptanu> I got it
<newz2000> vbabiy: http://code.bearfruit.org/~matt/tmp/feature-tour-wireframe.png
<newz2000> I know, its rough
<newz2000> but note that screenshots tile side by side so you can sort of see the next one
<newz2000> that's what I mean by filmstrip
<newz2000> then hitting next causes it to slide in from the right, using the smooth animation we saw in the flyby example linked above
<newz2000> as (or after) the image slides in, the "applications" box changes to describe the current screenshot
<vbabiy> newz2000: looking at it now
<vbabiy> newz2000: do you really think have such a huge portion of the screen be animated will run well in the browser?
<newz2000> vbabiy: yeah, I think so
<newz2000> it may take some clever work but I'm not worried about it
<vbabiy> newz2000: I have done some animation in the browser and if it gets to large or to much it gets choppy
<newz2000> there are some tricks...
<newz2000> for example, google maps uses tiling to create an inifinitely large map that is animated
<newz2000> we could do the same
<vbabiy> newz2000: how would tiling help with animation. Tiling helps for loading.
<newz2000> I'm assuming it helps by keeping the total filesize down relative to image quality
<newz2000> vbabiy: my point is there are lots of tricks we can use so I'm not worried about performance *yet*
<vbabiy> newz2000: I can try putting a mockup together with this idea
<newz2000> if you don't mind, I'd like to see it
<vbabiy> newz2000: of course I will try to do one to night, see how it comes out
<newz2000> I think we can make this look very pretty, and add some, "ooh" and "ahh" to the feature tour
<vbabiy> newz2000: are going to have to support IE 6
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> :-(
<vbabiy> damn..
<Diptanu> news2000: just out of curiosity how many of the users still hit the site with IE 6 ?
<newz2000> Diptanu: under 15%
<vbabiy> I just wish everyone dropped IE 6 and that would force people to upgrade
<Diptanu> Not surprising
<newz2000> lots of corporate people have standardized on IE6 and are slow to upgrade
<Diptanu> John resig has releases a test suite for Javascript
<Diptanu> They ran well on FF as well as on safari
<Diptanu> the moment i tried to put the tests on IE
<Diptanu> Believe me. it crashed
<Diptanu> :)
<vbabiy> IE 6 is the biggest time waister in web Dev.
<Diptanu> vbabiy absolutely right
<newz2000> well, to be fair, it was the best thing in the world when it came out. :-)
<newz2000> but I do wish it would go away
<Diptanu> Ya...and brought with it, the burst of the dot com era as well as netscape
<Diptanu> :P
<vbabiy> Diptanu: :)
<vbabiy> newz2000: if you click on news letter, this animation is even slow in IE6 http://vbabiy.mine.nu:9090/EuroLoads/home.seam
<newz2000> they're using scriptaculous
<newz2000> but it was acceptable speed to me
<vbabiy> newz2000: they is me :)
<newz2000> oops
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> vbabiy: try this one: http://digitarald.de/playground/fly-over-background/
<vbabiy> newz2000: but it still has some fixing to do.
<vbabiy> yeah, I think we should try it and see how it goes
<Diptanu> I think the accordion isnt smooth..
<Diptanu> I meant the animation on the accordion
<Diptanu> Good Night everyone
<mdke> newz2000: still around?
<newz2000> mdke: yep
<mdke> newz2000: yay. You know the logo at the top of the website? how would one go about trying to get one with "Documentation" added to it?
<mdke> my wiki theme is coming along nicely
<newz2000> I can do it for you, just a sec
 * mdke hugs
<vbabiy> newz2000: http://www.panic.com/coda/ take a look at how they do the tabs
<newz2000> mdke: how's this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/docs-logo.png
<newz2000> vbabiy: those are nice tabs
<newz2000> kind of "un-tabs"
<vbabiy> newz2000: but the slide show thing works well to
<vbabiy> or film strip
<mdke> newz2000: pretty cool :) Is there a way to make it bigger? even if you have to use some extra right space, as with https://help.ubuntu.com now
<newz2000> mdke:  you want the whole thing bigger or just the word "documentation"?
<mdke> newz2000: the latter, if you think it works. I'm just wondering how best to differentiate from the main site, to make it clear the user has moved
<mdke> I was toying with a slightly different logo, such as https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc, but I don't really like changing logos
<newz2000> I may not be the one to ask about this since I'm not a big fan of custom logos
<newz2000> but I can definitely make the text larger
<mdke> I'm not either, let's go with the text
<mdke> here is what my theme looks like at the moment, for any intermediate comments anyone has - http://doc.ubuntu.com/~mdke/wikitheme.png
<newz2000> mdke: refresh that url I gave
<mdke> fantastic, thanks
<emunkki> mdke, that's the ubuntu skin for the wiki?
<newz2000> that text is so sharp
<jarlen> hm, my drupal/apache installation won't recognise my posgresql installation, is there any specific changes I need to do to make them work together?
<jarlen> I can't find much on the subject
<newz2000> jarlen: I've not had great luck getting drupal and postgres to work...
<emunkki> jarlen, have you checked the drupal settings file?
<newz2000> drupal core tends to be OK but plugins often lack support/testing for pg
<mdke> emunkki: work in progress...
<emunkki> mdke, but will be that?
<mdke> emunkki: I don't know
<jarlen> emunkki > no
<jarlen> don't think so
<mdke> emunkki: but the idea is to use it at least for the help wiki
<emunkki> jarlen, sites/default/something.icant.remember
<emunkki> mdke, ok
<mdke> I still haven't been able to bring myself to change the brown links to red...
<emunkki> mdke, html body a { color: red; }
<emunkki> should work in basically any case
<newz2000> mdke: I've been trying some new stuff with the themeing I've done on moin lately... namely to get rid of the clutter at the top of the page
<mdke> newz2000: have you got an example?
<newz2000> yes, somewhere...
<emunkki> newz2000, can we use same templates i've done for the kubuntu start page?
<emunkki> or modified, of course
<emunkki> would that be too bad?
<newz2000> emunkki: not ready for such a radical change yet I think
<emunkki> gnaa ;)
<newz2000> mdke: bzr co http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/landscapetheme/
<newz2000> you'll see in there a 'wiki' folder with the landscape wiki theme
<newz2000> for moin 1.6.3
<newz2000> wait, let me make sure its up to date
<newz2000> mdke: I just updated it, so if you already grabed it, do an update
<newz2000> but if not, its safe to pull now
<mdke> newz2000: ok. i'll check it out now
<jarlen> ok, got that working, now it just says my php isn't setup to use postgresql :P
<mdke> newz2000: very nice
<emunkki> jarlen, is it then?
<newz2000> mdke: I'm afraid that the sudden loss of clutter will freak people out, but personally I think it yields a much cleaner layout
<jarlen> most likely not
<jarlen> looking at the config file now
<emunkki> jarlen, http://fi2.php.net/manual/en/pgsql.setup.php ?
<mdke> newz2000: agreed, although it's not as obvious for editors how to start editing, and they have to go further too
<newz2000> my thought was the editing is done far less frequently than reading, and you can just press the end key to jump to the page bottom
<newz2000> a cooler thing may be to have the edit bar attach to the bottom of the browser window irrespective of scrolling if the user is logged in
<mdke> yes, that would be cool indeed
<emunkki> #div { position: attached; }
<newz2000> is it that simple these days?
<newz2000> that's slick
<emunkki> iirc, it is
<emunkki> it might be some other css selector, but anyway
<emunkki> it definately is easy
<mdke> that doesn't seem to work here, on an initial try
<emunkki> mdke, i'll check it in a minut
<emunkki> +e
<newz2000> there was position: fixed
<newz2000> but I only used it for background images
<emunkki> might be that
<mdke> then again, all my moin/css activity is total trial and error, rather than any real understanding
<emunkki> http://www.w3schools.com/Css/pr_class_position.asp
<emunkki> some of those
<emunkki> can't really remember
<newz2000> mdke: try position: fixed; bottom: 0; left: 0; width: 100%
<emunkki> it's not 100% reliable on different browsers
<emunkki> but you can adapt different ways for it to appear for ie, example
<newz2000> right, position: fixed used to be just IE only
<emunkki> with IE's conditional comments
<emunkki> just wait a minute and i'll check it ;)
<mdke> newz2000: yes, that works
<mdke> clever :)
<emunkki> ok, so that should work with most modern browsers
<emunkki> pay special attention to IE, however
<emunkki> i remember it having some problems with fixed position elements
<mdke> it will need a box to stop it from clashing with the page text, but that looks like it has distinct potential
<newz2000> just give it a background-color: #fff; border-top: 1px solid #000;
<newz2000> or use the dark brown instead of #000
<newz2000> wow, droid is such a good font, but some of its letters (little g) are so distinct
<newz2000> it's so easy to read in small spaces
<newz2000> I just wish it looked a little more generic
<mdke> ok, bed for me. Thanks for your help guys
<emunkki> see you
<emunkki> night ->
<jarlen> Ok, I have absolutely NO idea why it won't take my postgresql extension for php after editing the php.ini as asked
<jarlen> I give up
<jarlen> goodnight
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-27
<qense> hello
<newz20001> howdy
<Diptanu> Hi everyone
<newz20001> hi
<nand> hi!
<Diptanu> We were supposed to have a mail about yesterday's meeting
<Diptanu> Did anyone got it
<nand> I guess qense did not have the time to do it yet!
<Diptanu> ok
<qense> I've just arrived from school and am now finished with my homework. ;)
<qense> (and email reading)
<Diptanu> I just came from office too :)
<qense> The mail about the IRC meeting for ubuntu wanted is sent!
<Alan_M> qense, if you are here might i have a word with you buddy?
<qense> I can't now, it's dinner time now. It would be a good idea though. Can't be on in two hours though.
<qense> got to go now
<qense> bye!
<Alan_M> sure
<Alan_M> 'lo Ekushey
<Ekushey> hello Alan_M :)
<Alan_M> i figured since i got a few emails begging me to be around...id just do it lol.
<qense> back
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-29
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi, vbabiy, have you had a chance yet to do the mockup?
<vbabiy> Hey newz2000 not yet, been really busy with a project
<Diptanu> Going for dinner guys,,
<Diptanu> bbye
<vbabiy> I think monday
<vbabiy> on my day off
<newz2000> vbabiy: would you be offended if I wireframed the idea and posted it to the list with a request for help (like with the js and stuff)?
<vbabiy> newz2000: not at all
<newz2000> ok, I think I may do that today then, we need to get moving on the feature tour and the countdown
<Volans> newz2000: for the other projects? (in particular the Start Page)
<newz2000> I've been told to hold on the startpage
<newz2000> for now
<newz2000> I'm really serious when I expect that this will drop at the last possible moment
<newz2000> :-/
<Volans> I will investigate the possibility to put the actual text on a .po file and to have an automatic script that can create the final html offline/online page, but waiting a decision to proceed
<newz2000> getting a status update now
<newz2000> ok, the word is, "go ahead and work on it but just know that we need to get reviews from a few different parties."
<newz2000> Gerry will do some probing next week and give more status
<Volans> ok newz2000, work on what of the two "possible solutions"?
<Volans> (the new start page or the "automatization" of the actual one)
<newz2000> both of those are great areas of action
<Volans> ok newz2000, I think I will work on the automatization first because I think is a quick work and can be useful to have it ready in case the new start page will not be finished or approved
<newz2000> Volans: good plan, thanks a lot for hlpeing out with this, its nice having some experience involved
<Volans> :)
<newz2000> today I will send some emails out about the other two projects, next week when I'm sure of my facts we'll light up the start page again
<newz2000> I think this may be the most attractively laid out news site I've ever seen: http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/08/27/tech-quebec.html
<newz2000> From the font family, size and leading, to the width of the page and columns to the particularly unique-for-new-sites lack of disrupting ads or insets in the content area
 * Volans have to go, see you tomorrow
<vbabiy> newz2000: Hey you still around?
<newz2000> vbabiy: hey, still here
<vbabiy> hey newz2000 have you thought about setting up http://laconi.ca/trac/ for ubuntu users?
<newz2000> no, I haven't thought about it. I hadn't even heard of it actually.
<newz2000> Is this like twitter?
<vbabiy> newz2000: but much cooler
<newz2000> well, considering my opinion of twitter, that's not too hard. :-)
<vbabiy> newz2000: http://twit.tv/floss37 listen to that
<newz2000> I'll check it shortly, doing a bandwidth intensive upload at the moment
<vbabiy> newz2000: alright
<Ekushey> vbabiy, good idea, but everyone is on twitter
<Ekushey> i'm on so many micro-blogging sites that i can't even remember all the names
<vbabiy> Ekushey: yeah, but I think this will change over time. I think the disturbed model is going to win.
<vbabiy> Ekushey: whats you twitter?
<Ekushey> vbabiy, it's Ekushey
<Ekushey> feel free to follow me :)
<vbabiy> Ekushey: adding you now
<Ekushey> cool
<vbabiy> I think having a way for Ubuntu users and developers to post. That would be awesome.
<Ekushey> vbabiy, your idea is really cool, even i thought of a specialised micro-blogging portal for linux users and developers, but i backed off because everyone prefer using twitter to broadcast themselves
<vbabiy> Ekushey: I think this is a good idea.
<Ekushey> or the similar services like jaiku, identi.ca, plurk... the big names, you know
<vbabiy> gwibber is starting to office great integration
<Ekushey> btw, have you checked out rejaw?
<Ekushey> it is really cool
<vbabiy> Ekushey: but none are open. that is the thing with identi.ca
<vbabiy> Ekushey: rejaw??
<vbabiy> Ekushey: this is like Pownce
<Ekushey> vbabiy, yeah... i liked it a lot
<Ekushey> oh and her, feel free to follow http://twitter.com/Linux too, that's my other timeline :)
<Ekushey> *hey
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-30
<qense> hello
<qense> nand: Why is there still a lot of brainstorm code left in the wanted code? It is commented out, but it still takes space. ;)
<nand> qense: it was left as an example
<qense> ok, thx
<nand> you can remove it, if you want
<nand> but some examples can be helpful I think!
<qense> They can stay for a while
<qense> But why is the page check double? First there is a switch for $this->_page and next there is an if structure that checks the same.
<nand> because, taken from the brainstorm code, the first switch group the pages by kind (here, all ideas listing pages)
<nand> and then, for each of these ideas listings, it add some customs options
<qense> oh
<qense> And because a lot of them are commented out it seems useless nwo?
<nand> yep
<qense> ok
<qense> thanks
<qense> What should I do with the copyright notices?
<qense> at pages from the wanted module nand created, but which I adapt for new pages within the same module
<nand> well, put also your name
<qense> ok
<qense> I don't have experience with this copyright stuff. :)
<thorwil> hello!
<thorwil> nealmcb: have a look at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidCountdownBanners, please :)
<thorwil> arg, i meant newz2000
<nealmcb> thorwil: well thanks anyway - I love the hand countdowns!
<thorwil> :D
<nealmcb> we could use sign language - that would fit
<Volans> for me the most interesting of the three is the first one, the moving dots
<thorwil> nealmcb: i guess in sign language is different from finger counting? (i know that there are different styles of finger counting around the world)
<nealmcb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd3dm8-8qtI
<nealmcb> but I imagine there are stylized ways to show them also
<thorwil> nealmcb: cool, ty. finger touching doesn't work with silhouettes
<nealmcb> http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/Counting-on-Numbers-in-Sign-Language.id-1972.html
<nealmcb> it would be incorrect to put two hands like that next to each other for double digits, but might be reasonable
 * Volans dinner
#ubuntu-website 2008-08-31
<newz2000> ooh, nice stuff
<qense> hello
<thorwil> hi
<nand> qense: see that : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/identi.ca (and ctrl-f for "wanted")
<qense> yes, I read the post to the maillist.
<qense> I don't think it would be a good idea to use it for the website as main component. However, I think it would be a good way to show activity at the page to other people.
<nand> damn, missed this one :)
<nand> well, it can be interesting, but to be done once we have something workable
<nand> I have no idea at all about the API, nor the use of microblogging services, never used them before
<qense> I just use Twitter sometimes, but I've got no experience with microbloggin APIs.
<nand> we'll have to see about the audience. Right now, the ubuntu account is all new, 3 suscribers :)
<qense> It can wait
<qense> I've created a view for a single task.
<nand> cool!
<nand> commited and pushed?
<qense> not yet
<qense> Now I'm working on a userdata model to get the data of several users to use them at the display of posts.
<qense> I want to finish that first
<nand> to get the data of several users  => for the job listings?
<qense> yes
<nand> why don't you use a LEFT JOIN ?
<qense> that isn't a bad idea, but a separate model could be used again at other sections.
<nand> of course, it can be useful for pages where there is one user only, but I don't recommend you to make a query for *each* users in the idea listing page.
<qense> Of course not
<qense> You pass an array of uids and an array of fiels you want to get
<nand> why not... I'll be curious to look at your implementation
<qense> When you commit locally it isn't pushed upstream right away, isn't it?
<nand> qense: nop. You will have to "bzr push"
<nand> and then the website at www-wanted will automatically update itself within the hour
<qense> What will happen with the SQL file?
<nand> since the wanted.install won't be executed, you will have to put on the SQL file all the necessary SQL to make wanted work. I.e. if you added a new table in wanted.install, put it also in the sql file
<qense> Only the new queries in that file are executed?
<qense> brb
<qense> back
<nand> yep
<qense> nice
<nand> and all that was present was deleted
<qense> from the file or database?
<nand> database
<qense> Now I'm confused. It deletes everyt query you forget to remove from the file?
<nand> ooh ok I was mixing with the devel branch of ideatorrent
<nand> qense: here on this script, you will need to remove everything that was here (DROP table and such) and then add again the tables, plus the sample data
<nand> the current version of the file is not good (shame on me) since it is not dropping the table at the beginning of the script
<nand> The header of the update-db.sql file is pretty explanatory
<qense> ok
<qense> nand: about the names we use for jobs/roles/tasks: persia told me at the beginning of the idea for UW that we should watch for making it appear like you can do just one thing. Using the word 'job' could make it seem like it's fulltime, or at least that you're limited to just one thing. I think using 'task' instead of 'job' would make this clear to visitors.
<qense> By the way, I pushed my changes.
<qense> Another question, could you explain what you had in mind for the lenght and the meanings of the values of the fields in the database.
<qense> I'm now working on the skills.
<nand> qense: indeed, "task" sounds better. But for consistency stake, continue to use the word "job" in the code
<qense> ok
<qense> Bzr isn't that good yet in renaming, isn't it?
<nand> you mean, file renaming?
<qense> yes
<qense> I've read something about it handling it badly.
<nand> nup, I did some mass renaming some times ago, and it was all okay
<nand> don't forget to use bzr mv instead of mv, that's all :)
<nand> updating the website....
<qense> ok
<nand> NOTICE:  CREATE TABLE will create implicit sequence "wanted_job_skill_id_seq1" for serial column "wanted_job_skill.id"
<nand> ERROR:  relation "wanted_job_skill" already exists
<nand> NOTICE:  CREATE TABLE will create implicit sequence "wanted_job_skill_link_id_seq1" for serial column "wanted_job_skill_link.id"
<nand> ERROR:  relation "wanted_job_skill_link" already exists
<nand> NOTICE:  CREATE TABLE will create implicit sequence "wanted_wanted_job_id_seq1" for serial column "wanted_wanted_job.id"
<nand> ERROR:  relation "wanted_wanted_job" already exists
<qense> I didn't do a thing to the database!
<nand> you didn't modified the update-db.sql to correct my mistakes? :)
<qense> no
<nand> I'll do it then
<qense> oh, oops
<qense> Now I get it
<nand> http://ubuntu-wanted-devel.ideatorrent.org/
<qense> I was too deep in the code when i asked I think
<nand> website up, looking at your changes
<nand> everything seems to be working good :)
<qense> nice!
<qense> Now I'm working on adding more detaisl
<qense> What did you have in mind for the skills and lenght system? You already added some things for that.
<nand> to be sure, do you understand the purpose of the wanted_job_skill_link table?
<qense> yes
<qense> I learned about that when trying Propel.
<nand> It's a N-N liaison, so you have to have another table
<nand> 2s, correcting one thing...
<qense> ok
<nand> qense: oook, pushed the corrected update-db.sql
<qense> thanks!
<nand> what I had in mind with the skills
 * qense is running bzr update now
<nand> is that for one given job, you can select several skills
<nand> a job can require several skills
<nand> then, the search engine will allow us to search by skill
<qense> Are skill levels implemented?
<nand> that is what I had in mind for the skill.
<qense> nice
<nand> ah, didn't though of that
<nand> good idea
<nand> hmmm
<nand> in this case, a "level" field should be added in the wanted_job_skill_link table
<qense> I can do that, I'm already starting to work on displaying skills.
<nand> cool!
<nand> concerning the lenght
<nand> lengthtypeid integer DEFAULT -1,  -- None/Don't know (-1), Fixed length(1), Regular interval(2)
<qense> Thanks
<qense> I'm really a psql novice
<nand> It can be none, a given one-time job, or a regular job every once in a while
<nand> lengthvalueid integer DEFAULT 1, -- A few minutes (1), A few hours (2), Afew days (3), A few weeks (4), A few months (5), A few years (6)
<nand> it describe the lenght of the job, when lengthtypeid = 1 or 2
<nand> I don't think it's worthwhile to be too precise
<qense> no
<nand> lengthintervalid integer DEFAULT 1, -- Per hour (1), Per Day (2), Per week (3), Per month (4), Per year (5)
<nand> This field is only for lengthtypeid = 2
<nand> so that if we have lengthvalueid = 1 and lengthintervalid = 3, that will mean the job will require a few minutes every week
<qense> Thanks!
<qense> By the way, did you hear anything of the others?
<nand> nup
<qense> I've got these names for the experience:   skill_experience integer, -- Level of the skill: Beginner(1), Moderate(2), Expert(3)
<qense> whoops, whole line
<qense> anyway, I'm not happy with moderate
<qense> but I've got no inspiration
<qense> It doesn't fit with the other two. Someone here has got a suggestion?
<nand> intermediate
<qense> of course
<qense> thx
<qense> nand: A new commit has been made!
<nand> qense: and website updated :)
<qense> ok!
<nand> eh, great!
<nand> the links to the skills names does not work, normal I guess?
<qense> yes
<qense> I haven't created that part.
<nand> well, I like the skill table
<nand> Once filtering by skill and the submission part will be done, we'll beginning to get something usable :)
<qense> yeah!
<nand> hopefully that will boost the motivation of others contributors
<qense> I hope so
<nand> keeping the project alive means boosting motivation
<qense> Do we already want to store applications in a table?
<nand> for now (since we want to have something usable very quickly), I'd rather use a simple contact form like I do in the contributor page in brainstorm
<nand> have you seen it?
<qense> yes
<qense> I even used it!
<qense> I contacted the person that submitted the idea of a volunteer pool with that form.
<nand> great to hear this feature is useful :)
<nand> So that's the idea I have of application right now, if the poster allows it
<qense> ok
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-24
<boredandblogging> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-26
<newz2000> Hello team, I'm getting ready to make the announcement for banners
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-28
<MTeck> newz2000: Could you please tell me how to make my own pointer?
<MTeck> newz2000: I'm guessing that pointer won't actually happen so I'm going to try to host it myself
<newz2000> MTeck: what do you mean by pointer?
<MTeck> newz2000: idk - it's the term you used
<MTeck> for the banners
<MTeck> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-countdown/banners/jaunty
<newz2000> oh, that
<newz2000> I'm going to email the list today about banners, lets work out a solution as we get closer to beta
<MTeck> ok
<MTeck> I was going to push the final version today
<MTeck> I can just push a dev release
<MTeck> newz2000: in case you want to see what I have - http://drupal.org/project/udcountdown
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-30
<Mez> mhall119: I've rejected the patch on summit - there's a text conflict in there that needs resolving.
<Mez> Also, you've mentioned that there was a migration added, but I see no migration in the code.
<Mez> By the looks of it - you've just forgotten to bzr add
<Mez> as it's also missing context_processors.py
<Mez> Oh, wait, that might be me...
<Mez> nope.
<mhall119> Mez: thanks, I'll get those fixed
<Mez> mhall119: np
<mhall119> wow, I can't believe I forgot to add all those files, I left out everything
<Mez> It's easy enough to do
<Mez> btw mhall119 - nice to meet you - I'm the n00b on the summit team :D
<mhall119> hi, I'm new to summit too
<mhall119> resubmitted my merege proposal
<Mez> Daviey: I'm in your code, fixing your bugs
<mhall119> lol
<MTecknology> mhall119: how ya been?
<mhall119> MTecknology: busy, as always
<mhall119> you?
<MTecknology> about the same
<MTecknology> trying to figure out how to make some jquery work the way some prick wants it to :(
<Mez> MTecknology: jquery is teh ebul
 * mhall119 has been using ExtJs
<MTecknology> Mez: ?
<Mez> MTecknology: jquery can be great at times, but mostly, it's evil
<MTecknology> Mez: javascript in general is evil
<Mez> yup
 * MTecknology says that while sitting in #javascript
<daker> mhall119, bug 626999
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626999 in ubuntu-website "light-django-theme need to use the 960px width (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626999
<Mez> mhall119: done a very quick review on that for you
<mhall119> Mez: thanks
<Mez> mhall119: also, not too sure about only showing "Current" summit without providing a way to access previous ones
<mhall119> Mez: a good point, I'll add a link to show them all
<Mez> mhall119: and with the start and end - it needs to validate that the end is after the start
<Mez> Plus, if you've got more than one summit at the same time ...
<Mez> (not likely, I know)
<mhall119> Mez: I won't have time to work on summit until tonight (US/Eastern) at the earliest
<mhall119> so don't wait up for those fixes
<Mez> Don't worry I'm not going to
<Mez> sleep + work call
<knome> newz2000, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate -> isn't it "PayPal" rather than "paypal"
<newz2000> knome: yes, probably
<knome> newz2000, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Community/ToolKit/MenuBar could do with some love with the new light-theme
<nhandler> Uh, who is 'The Ubuntu team' and where does donated money go?
<knome> newz2000, umm, there is no way to get back to the wikipage itself from "attachments" !!
<newz2000> knome: that's a good question
<knome> i'm filing a bug
<newz2000> thanks
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/627086
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 627086 in ubuntu-website "No link back to wikipage in "Attachments" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<knome> newz2000, is there any estimated time when fixing these bugs start
<newz2000> It will be later this week, probably Thursday, after release.
<knome> okay. so this will become the default theme with some nasty bugs? :/
<newz2000> no, it won't become the default for a bit
<knome> okay, good
<newz2000> after first round of fixes I'll tell a broader group
<knome> i wonder if the old themes will be removed eventually?
<newz2000> the cynic in me says probably not
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> hmm, should "Quick links" be visible somewhere?
<newz2000> knome: yes, I thought I had that working. I'll be adding that in the same way I add the breadcrumb
<knome> okay, do you need a bug?
<newz2000> is there one for breadcrumb?
<newz2000> That will be enough
<knome> yes,
<knome> will i add a note therE?
<newz2000> no, not needed
<knome> okay :)
<knome> is it intentional one can't change timezone/language btw?
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> I mean I didn't do that with the theme
<knome> yeah
<knome> the dropdown lists are greyed out
<knome> i wonder if that's the case with other themes as well
<knome> apparently yes, the dropdowns are unresponsive
<knome> yep, the <select>s are disabled
<Ddorda> guy guys, where i can see the new theme of the forums?
<newz2000> Ddorda: I don't have a date, only that the status is "in progress."
<Ddorda> newz2000: i don't want to see it in the ubuntu forums, but to see the staging
<Ddorda> is it possible?
<Ddorda> i want to make my LoCo's forums to look close to what ubuntu forums will be
<newz2000> Ddorda: I'm not a part of that team doing the forums, I don't have an answer
#ubuntu-website 2010-08-31
<daker> mhall119, have you looked at bug 626999 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626999 in ubuntu-website "light-django-theme need to use the 960px width (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626999
<mhall119> daker: yeah, I'm still unsure about that
<mhall119> newz2000 tells me that using 100% width for header and footer was a deliberate design choice by the community theme developers
<daker> mhall119, so if i understand it was not a obligation or a technical choice
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-01
<MTecknology> newz2000: Is there any chance we could have a style.css on s.ubuntu.ru ?
<MTecknology> I LOVE seeing it hosted on nginx... I bet I could improve w/e nginx config they have though.. :P
<MTecknology> I was thinking something like http://s.ubuntu.ru/light-{drupal,django,etc.}-style.css
<MTecknology> mhall119: or if you're around - what's your thoughts on that?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: You around at all?
<MTecknology> Is anyone awake? :P
<Mez> wb Daviey
<Daviey> hello Mez
<Daviey> Mez: I'll review your merges today, promise :)
<Mez> Daviey: We're all volunteers, if you don't have time, you don't have time :P
<Mez> well, I say all, I mean most
 * Daviey raises a fist at Beta.
<jpds> But we all have the same ammount of time?
<Mez> jpds: but we don't all have the same allocations of time
<Mez> jpds: and that really depends on your life expectancy
<jpds> Day-to-day, I meant
<Mez> jpds - I could get run over by a bus lter
<jpds> Mez: That would be unforatunate.
<Mez> espescialy as my company has a bus factor of 1 for sysadmin stuff
<MTecknology> wow... I looked at the dev branch for light-drupal-theme and the diff is up to 1,345 lines
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-02
<MTecknology> mhall119: newz2000: When I finish these light-drupal-changes, - will you guys want to review the changes?
<MTecknology> I want to go through the merge proposal either way - there are a crap ton of changes. I'd really like if someone could do either a real review or at minimum blindly review and approve..
<mhall119> MTecknology: I'll be happy to review them, but I'm not familiar enough with drupal to spot any potential errors on the php side
<MTecknology> mhall119: that's alright- the code I write is always flawless
<mhall119> you too?  sweet!
<MTecknology> mhall119: yup :D
<MTecknology> mhall119: my problem is that when I wake up I have to start writing the code - then I don't do as good
<mhall119> heh
<newz2000> MTecknology: I will have time next week to review them, sorry, beta and a family vacation are going to eat up this week
<MTecknology> newz2000: It won't be ready until next week. :)
<newz2000> ok, yes, I can check it out
<MTecknology> So Ubuntu is Orange and Canonical is Purple ?
<newz2000> MTecknology: yes
<newz2000> The funny story behind that is that the desktop is purple so people assume Ubuntu is purple
<newz2000> (which is a fair assumption)
<MTecknology> no longer the Brown distro.. it's the Purple distro :P
<newz2000> orange! :-)
 * newz2000 is just kidding
<MTecknology> newz2000: :P
<MTecknology> newz2000: It doesn't feel orange..
<MTecknology> there's barely any orange on the cd case
<newz2000> I just contacted all of the winners of the countdown competition.
<newz2000> If you didn't get contacted, thanks for contributing!
<newz2000> it was a very very tough decision
<MTecknology> newz2000: :'(
<MTecknology> newz2000: Why didn't I win?..
<newz2000> MTecknology: I guess there were too many good entries.
<newz2000> I didn't actually make the decision, let me look at yours again
<MTecknology> newz2000: don't waste your time on that.. I was failing at being funny
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> :-)
<MTecknology> newz2000: You're supposed to tell me that I need to at a minimum submit something
<newz2000> yes, that would be an excellent start!
<MTecknology> I wish I had graphic skill
<newz2000> I wish you did too
<newz2000> ;-)
<MTecknology> I hired a graphic designer.. I'll see if she wants to pitch in some ideas for the next round.
<MTecknology> wait.....
<MTecknology> was that a shot at my drupal theme?
<newz2000> no, I was totally kidding
<MTecknology> I suck at humor
<newz2000> I have zero complaints about your themeing
<MTecknology> You might when these changes come up
<newz2000> I can always think of something nice to say ;-)
<MTecknology> lol.
<newz2000> MTecknology: regarding humour, I once tried telling a "knock knock" joke to someone in Latin America
<newz2000> total flop
<newz2000> I ended up having to explain what a knock knock joke was
<MTecknology> that's how most of mine are
<MTecknology> I came up with an idea for the trademark guidelines which you may or may not like. I REALLY hope you like it.
<newz2000> warn me now, are you leading up to a joke?
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> Got a minute to see what I'm cooking up?
<newz2000> oh :-(
<newz2000> sure
<MTecknology> You wanted a joke?
<newz2000> I was curious what you were going to try to pull off there
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> So.. check out http://staging.profarius.com/]
<newz2000> I love your search box/button idea
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> Either search box is entirely optional
<newz2000> Does the launchpad login work?
<MTecknology> yup
<newz2000> I'm not crazy about the colors but this has some really interesting stuff to it
<newz2000> nice drop down too
<MTecknology> That's optional too - entirely based on nice_menus module enabled
<newz2000> So you have two types of secondary nav, maybe three. Is your goal to have one theme that demonstrates a variety of options?
<MTecknology> It has a lot of things available that are not there by default
<MTecknology> now...
<MTecknology> This would be fully usable by anyone, right?
<newz2000> The only questionable part is the Ubuntu logo, otherwise, yes
<MTecknology> refresh the page
<newz2000> btw, you probably dont want copyright canonical
<newz2000> oh, clever
<MTecknology> I'll drop that
<newz2000> is this using drupal color module?
<MTecknology> nope - I tried - that was........ painful
<newz2000> so how did you do this?
<MTecknology> there are too many different parts of this theme for that module to handle it
<MTecknology> I just have 4 default templates. The brown being fixed upand the blue in the works
<MTecknology> refresh
<newz2000> ah, this is why you were asking about colors before
<MTecknology> yup :)
<newz2000> very clever work
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> http://imagebin.ca/img/A5LPtT.png
<newz2000> I am going to a meeting with Alejandra on Tuesday and we're going to talk about CSS and shared resources
<newz2000> I hope that we can cover then how distinct community stuff should be
<newz2000> Mark said something recently about wanting all sites to have common elements, and that was not very clear
<newz2000> so hopefully we're going to work that out
<MTecknology> that 'official ubuntu' style would fall in the trademark area but not 100%. That additional option down at the bottom of that image I linked to - that would use images from s.ubuntu.ru.
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> ok, gotta go but I'll finish my thought first
<newz2000> hopefully after that meeting I'll know how much we can share
<newz2000> maybe we can share more than we once thought
<newz2000> anyway, great job
<MTecknology> However... drupal.org guys could get touchy. I was hoping we could host a css file on s.ubuntu.ru if possible
<newz2000> I'm goign to go publish a beta I think
<MTecknology> I was hoping you could bring up that css file when you're meeting with them. Then there's nothing 'touchy' to be distributed in the theme but will easily be perfect for a lot of community projects.
<MTecknology> Thanks for checking out the theme. I'm glad you like what you see. :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-03
<MTecknology> newz2000: You care if I assign a bug to you?
<MTecknology> I'll do it and you can yell at me otherwise - it's just a bug marked critical - so no release unless it's marked fixed - only licensing stuff
<MTecknology> stas: hi
<stas> MTecknology: ping
<stas> hey
<MTecknology> pong?
<MTecknology> how's it going?
<stas> good
<stas> now a bit busy
<stas> but i starting with next week I will start coding some awesome stuff :)
<stas> MTecknology: what about you? :)
<MTecknology> pretty swamped - starting classes again
<MTecknology> overall good though
<stas> yeah, same here in about half month
<stas> probably will get ubuntu.ro moved to wp until then :)
<stas> hope so
<stas_> sorry i have to use my neighbours wifi untill my isp comes, and it sucks
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-29
<daker> anyone wants to do reviews ?
<daker_> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker_: pong
<daker_> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/x5Xkf1kB
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-30
<mhall119> daker: looks like our test expectation should have the next= variable urlencoded
<newz2000> Would you vote for my Django app? http://www.squaretap.com/contest/
<daker> good morning
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you please kick tarmac for ld again
<nigelb> okay
<nigelb> cjohnston: kicked
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ltp-blog-fixes/+merge/73095 a commit message please
<daker> ok
<daker> done
<cjohnston> daker: anything else you want included in this release?
<daker> cjohnston, no just go ahead
<cjohnston> are you going to get to https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.team-tests/+merge/73317 soon?
<daker> yeah tonight
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've almost got the recovery script working properly
<cjohnston> sweet mhall119
<cjohnston> trunk is waiting on two merges, and then its ready
<mhall119> right now things are blowing up in ISD because of a server upgrade, so it may be later today before I'm done with it
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> daker: could you fix this one as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.635799
<daker> ah yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: boo indeed, today's gonna be sucktastic for me
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have to go give a presentation at HQ
<mhall119> on what?
<cjohnston> I Think I'd rather work on a server
<cjohnston> equipment carried on truck
<cjohnston> s
<mhall119> cjohnston: my membership in ubuntu-community-webthemes is evidently about to expire
<mhall119> which means I'll no longer be responsible for helping with CSS
<mhall119> \o/
<daker> LoL
<nigelb> mhall119: YOu should have kept quiet, now cjohnston will get you renewed
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/data-recovery-script/+merge/73409
<mhall119> it won't recover everything, but it gets most of it
<mhall119> nigelb: daker_: are either of you available to look at ^^
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker_: what's the status of the blog feed branches?
<daker> mhall119: it has been merged
<mhall119> daker: cool, I merged your branch too
<mhall119> daker: do you know if that's all ready to deploy?
<daker> mhall119: well the blog feed has been tested
<daker> i still need to complete the team tests, also i need to figure out how to login using the openid
<daker> mhall119: can you take a look at this http://pastebin.com/0rY9x5Pj ?
<mhall119> daker: you don't need to use openid in your test cases, you can create a user account with a local password and use self.client.login(username='foo', password='bar') in the TestCase itself
<daker> ah ok
<mhall119> daker: look at how I did it on summit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/production/view/head:/summit/sponsor/tests.py#L154
<mhall119> you'll need to create a user, a group and a Team to match the group
<mhall119> then assign your user object to the group
<mhall119> that's essentially all the django_openid_auth does at login
<mhall119> if your Team.lp_name is the same as your Group.name, the membership lookups should all work
<daker> ok tg
<mhall119> daker: I'm trying to test your mugshot fix, but I'm getting SSL failures trying to connect to the launchpad API
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure this is a local-setup problem, but I'm not sure what
<mhall119> nigelb: ^^^ any idea?
<daker> any backtrace ?
<daker> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> (Pdb) launchpad = Launchpad.login_anonymously(client_ident, lp_instance, cachedir)
<mhall119> *** SSLHandshakeError: [Errno 1] _ssl.c:499: error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
<daker> mhall119: http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/issues/detail?id=154#c0
<daker> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/gQhptt4H
<daker> mhall119: it gives me http://pastebin.com/NS5Vi4w2
<daker> damn it, why it doesn't want to work >:(
<daker> mhall119: HELP :'( SOS
<daker> · · · — — — · · ·
<daker> ah i guess i know what's the problem
 * AlanBell gets bitten by bug 802508 again
<AlanBell> was going to check if someone had filed a bug for that because it is irritating and I found one. Filed by me.
<daker> :/
<AlanBell> trying to find out if there is any use-case when the right thing to do isn't to go back to the team
<AlanBell> don't think there is because the same link is always in the top nav
<AlanBell> thanks daker :)
<daker> :)
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hi, where may we find the moinmoin theme for wiki.u.c ?
<daker> ryanakca: ask AlanBell
<AlanBell> dunno, I do know it isn't this: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wiki
<daker> i think yes
<AlanBell> think it was in something called ~canonical-web-monkeys or similar
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-webmonkeys
<AlanBell> that will be very close to the production code, but I don't trust it to be all of it, I think some changes were made live in production
<daker> well AlanBell i think ~canonical-web-monkeys is for the wiki of canonical
<AlanBell> nope
<daker> sure ?
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-webmonkeys/canonical-isd-web/light-wiki-theme yup
<daker> i see maybe just wait for newz2000 to answer which one is recent
<AlanBell> webmonkeys is the recent one, you can see from the commit dates
<daker> i see
#ubuntu-website 2011-08-31
<daker> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/9mJwwXzT
<newz2000> sadly, if there were changes in production, which wouldn't surprise me, I don't know about them.
<newz2000> I do believe that last link is the most recent theme though
<nigelb> mhall119: no clue as yet
<cjohnston> mhall119: best i know we are ready for a release.. if you want to do it thats fine, or ill do it when I get to work... but we need to be able to add the blog roll when its released so I want to be careful about it
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you can take care of getting your branch into trunk that'd be awesome
<ryanakca> newz2000, AlanBell: Thanks
<ryanakca> newz2000: Any idea which sysadmin setup the theme so that I can find out regarding production changes?
<daker> good morning :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: which branch of mine do you need in trunk?
<ryanakca> Are there SVGs for the Ubuntu website artwork (header, icons, etc) somewhere?
 * ryanakca really really doesn't want to have to adjust all the orange to blue using GIMP.
<mhall119> cjohnston: will you have time to roll up a release this morning?
<AlanBell> ryanakca: is this a wiki theme for the blue haired stepchild?
<ryanakca> AlanBell: Yes
<AlanBell> cool
 * ryanakca points to the kubuntu-oneiric-wiki blueprint in LP.
<ryanakca> Our current wiki theme is some years old
<ryanakca> Aye, copyright headers say 2008.
<AlanBell> if you are tinkering in that area you might want to do a moin processor (or whatever the type of plugin that can do stuff in <head> is called) that will do a canonical link for the kubuntu stuff
<mhall119> ryanakca: sorry, I don't know of any svg versions of the theme media
<AlanBell> http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/02/specify-your-canonical.html
<AlanBell> ^^ that type of canonical
<AlanBell> so that google will tend to return the kubuntu themed page for search results under wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<AlanBell> same for edubuntu
<ryanakca> Sounds like a good idea, will do.
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm rolling up the loco-directory release now
<mhall119> will let you know when we're ready to deploy
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats the status
<mhall119> cjohnston: waiting on launchpad to process the new translations template so I can finish rolling the release
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> I pushed it this morning, haven't gotten an email yet :(
<cjohnston> On 2011-08-31 13:20z (1 minutes ago), you uploaded a translation
<cjohnston> template for loco-directory in LoCo Team Directory trunk in Launchpad.
<cjohnston> The template has now been imported successfully.
<cjohnston> that one?
<mhall119> oh hell, yes I did
<mhall119> I need to tell thunderbird to keep my "locodir" folder in sync
<mhall119> ok, let me finish
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you know if its possible to see a list of all the pages you are subscribed to on the wiki now? I used to be able to go to my prefs page and add like LoCoDirectory/*, but now I don't see that list
<mhall119> cjohnston: no idea, sorry
<mhall119> cjohnston: we were going to make LTP verion 0.4.0 right?
<mhall119> or 0.3.6?
<head_victim> cjohnston: when the wiki update happened I appeared to loose most of my subscriptions so I just readded them.
<cjohnston> mhall119: when we change it to LTP then we will switch to 4.0
<mhall119> cjohnston: ok, but not for this release, which does have the blog feed?
<cjohnston> yes.. this one has the blog feed
<cjohnston> but does not officially switch to LTP name
<daker> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=userprefs&sub=notification
<daker> just click on your username on the submenu
<daker> in*
<cjohnston> daker: the pages that im already subscribed to arent in that list
<daker> me too
<daker> it seems to be a bug
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you still have that list of blogs to add
<cjohnston> i found it mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: link?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<mhall119> cjohnston: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/679060/ look good to you?
<cjohnston> mhall119: did the django-openid-auth ever get released
<mhall119> cjohnston: released yes, deployed on cranberry, I don't think so
<cjohnston> ok... then id run an update-openids
<mhall119> ok
<daker> so this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.734520/+merge/68998 hasn't been merged
<mhall119> daker: not yet, no
<daker> ok
<mhall119> I haven't been able to test it because of my launchpadlib login failures, and i just haven't had time to figure that out
<daker> np
<mhall119> cjohnston: tiaz is ready to go if you're happy with the email, I'll have them run update-openids on a separate ticket since that takes so long to run
<cjohnston> thats fine
<mhall119> sent
<cjohnston> mhall119: add feed correct?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: if you do python manage.py test app.TestName
<AlanBell> I have like a 3 line merge proposal and I am a bit daunted by the prospect of writing a test framework for it
<cjohnston> whats the mp for
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/loco-directory/backbutton/+merge/73526
<AlanBell> so for example on an event like this http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1239/detail/ the first subnav option would change from "Back to Events List" to "Ubuntu UK"
<AlanBell> on the grounds that the global event list is unlikely to be where you came from, or where you want to go, and it is a duplicate of the link a few pixels above in the main nav
<cjohnston> why did you change python-feedparser to feedparser?
<cjohnston> I think the package is python-feedparser
<AlanBell> because that was a bug
<AlanBell> the package is python-feedparser
<AlanBell> but it needs the pip name
<AlanBell> or won't download and install
<mhall119> cjohnston: the debian package is python-feedparser, the pip package is feedparser
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> it was my original mistake
<cjohnston> Somehow we need to do both then
<cjohnston> cause i dont use the make crap
<mhall119> no, we only need the pip one for development
<mhall119> with virtualenv
<cjohnston> somewhere we need to show the deb packages
<cjohnston> another file is fine..
<cjohnston> but i dont like the make crap
 * AlanBell was a bit wary of it, but it seemed to work (bar that error)
<mhall119> cjohnston: make a better make and we'll replace it
<cjohnston> i dont know how to make make make anything
<daker> why not using fabric ?
<daker> and now i am getting bug 820717 :)
<cjohnston> wheres the bug bot
<daker> gone
<daker> on vacation :)
<cjohnston> i see that
<daker> cjohnston: the white space is gone ?
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> i just saw the v0.3.6 and it's .5
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> reverted
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've got to go, I'll have my phone, but the old site looks back to normal
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> cjohnston: why ?
<cjohnston> daker: failure to work
<cjohnston> they have the server locked down to where it cant get to outside sites
<daker> i see, crap
<cjohnston> daker: if you have any idea how to make loco directory user a proxy thatd rock
<daker> cjohnston: can you explain ? the server doesn't allow feedparser to fetch the feeds ?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> they have the server locked down and cant give it direct outside access
<cjohnston> so we need to figure out how to use the HTTP_PROXY (or something like that) setting
<daker> i don't get it :/
<cjohnston> maybe when mhall119 gets back he can help
<cjohnston> but apache has an HTTP_PROXY var which i am told that python can use to go through the proxy thats defined
<daker> cjohnston: access to what ?
<cjohnston> the outside world
<daker> i still don't understand the problem
<cjohnston> the server is unable to access the outside world to bring back information
<cjohnston> so it cant go pull the blog feeds
<daker> ah
<daker> that's a problem
<daker> how they got planet.u.c working ?
<cjohnston> ya.. so we have to make python use the HTTP_PROXY
<cjohnston> thats on a different server
<daker> cjohnston: i know what's the problem with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/820717
<daker> those dents with 200-300 days ago are from http://locoteams.status.net/tag/locoteams
<cjohnston> why is it picking them up and not newer ones
<daker> the feed from http://locoteams.status.net/tag/locoteams is old, the last one was posted one year ago.
<cjohnston> right.. by why is it not pulling new ones from twitter
<daker> it pulling from 3 sources, sorting them then display only 6 or 5 items
<daker> it's*
<cjohnston> so we need to sort by date and display the most recent
<daker> yep
<AlanBell> twitter stuff vanishes after a few days
<AlanBell> I removed the ubuntu-uk microblog thing because it just kept showing 2 year old identi.ca junk
<cjohnston> mhall119: your back
<mhall119> yup
<cjohnston> ok...
<cjohnston> so any thoughts?
<mhall119> only unhappy ones
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> any thoughts on how to fix the problem
<mhall119> get someone in IS drunk enough to drop the egress filter
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> LoL
<cjohnston> good luck
<mhall119> the other alternative is to find what http/url library feedparser is using and see if we can make it use a proxy
<daker> mhall119: like this http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/1611?
<mhall119> daker: you sir, are so full of awesome right now
<cjohnston> mhall119: think you can put that in and we can try again tonight?
<mhall119> no, not tonight, tomorrow
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> i wont be around tomorrow
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I'm just too tired to try again tonight, plus I still have school work to do
<cjohnston> !fail
<mhall119> I'm trying
<cjohnston> mhall119: we need a way to have it run normally when its local
<cjohnston> so if DEBUG = False blah
<daker> mhall119: school? university ?
<cjohnston> university
<mhall119> daker: university
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll make a settings variable, if it's none it won't use it
<daker> mhall119: good luck
<cjohnston> k
<mhall119> daker: seriously, you're awesome
<daker> i can help with the french course ^^
<mhall119> even more awesome
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> daker: are you able to do the code work for the home page of LD to show pictures and whatnot instead of the map
<cjohnston> We need to start deciding what we are going to do this cycle and what we are going to put off
<daker> pictures are from a feed or they will be uploaded ?
<cjohnston> uploaded..
<cjohnston> probably 6-10 on the front page..
<cjohnston> rotating
<cjohnston> so larger pictures, that scroll through
<cjohnston> similar to uds.u.c
<daker> ah ok
<daker> it can be done
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-01
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston http://94.23.51.119:8000/
<cjohnston> thats cloud portal
<cjohnston> looks like there are quite a number of issues with the theme tho
<daker> where ?
<cjohnston> the main nav is the wrong color
<cjohnston> sub nav i believe is the wrong color
<cjohnston> i dont think the background for the footer is supposed to be white
<daker> the footer color is not white
<cjohnston> ok.. a really light grey
<daker> cjohnston: 1. The second level navigation and overall background colour of the container is darker than the current implementation on ubuntu.com: http://www.ubuntu.com/business -- Yali
<daker> it should be #F7F7F7
<daker> g'night :)
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/update-feed-proxy/+merge/73614
<cjohnston> mhall119: am i missing something or does that not define the proxy
<cjohnston> wait.. its getting the setting from apache?
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, it'll get it from local_settings.py
<mhall119> on cranberry
<cjohnston> ok, so no changes to local_settings need to be made?
<mhall119> not for development, no
<mhall119> only on cranberry
<cjohnston> so that will be hand edited I guess is what im asking
<mhall119> yes, we'll get IS to do that on the next deployment
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> it looks fine to me
<mhall119> approve it then
<mhall119> and we'll see if tarmax is still running
<mhall119> then I'll get with tiaz when he comes online tomorrow to plan a second try
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you going to approve my MP?
<mhall119> nvm, I'll take daker's approval
<mhall119> set the commit message too, so tarmac can land it
<nigelb> mhall119: hi
<nigelb> do you have time tomorrow to get on a call for a bit?
<mhall119> nigelb: hello
<mhall119> nigelb: I'll be jamming with cjohnston
<nigelb> yeah, that's why I asked.
<mhall119> call about what then?
<nigelb> mhall119: render.py nuking!
<mhall119> I think we can make that part of the planning session tomorrow, yeah
<nigelb> Excellent.
<daker> http://evolutionofweb.appspot.com/
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-02
<cjohnston> mhall119: {% block title %}{% block page_name %}{% trans "Home" %}{%endblock %} | {% trans "Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" %}{% endblock %}
<AlanBell> oooh
<mhall119> Summit:
<mhall119> 20:22 <mhall119> right, I just want to make sure we work on them in order of priority
<mhall119> 20:22 <joey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/765031
<mhall119> 20:22 <joey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/779833
<mhall119> 20:22 <joey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/781693
<mhall119> 20:22 <joey> top 3
<mhall119> Loco Directory:
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bugs?field.tag=ltp
<cjohnston> nigelb: ! wtf
<nigelb> what?
<cjohnston> NO DINNER
<nigelb> FO.
<cjohnston> I'm putting that on FB for your mom to see
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> caption the picture of him drinking with that
<cjohnston> with the drinking picture
<nigelb> the interwebs has pictures of me drinking
<nigelb> so no big deal now :D
<cjohnston> nigel, can you do bug 779833
<nigelb> yeah, I got that.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> we are thinking maybe a url to clear the cache with a link that is displayed in top nav to "Clear Cache"
<cjohnston> as well as when something is changed
<nigelb> adding the url is easy
<nigelb> the latter one isn't
<nigelb> we use a very low level cache funtion
<nigelb> *function
<cjohnston> that way cache is automagically cleared and manually clearable
<mhall119> nigelb: there should be a way to just nuke the entire cache and start over
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh, you want to nuke the cache with changes?
<nigelb> Does Django have postSave hooks or something?
<nigelb> Excellent, it does.
<nigelb> mhall119: how about creating a utility function to nuke complete cache, and calling it on click of the button or something critical to the schedule changes.
<nigelb> mhall119: I may also skip working on anything tonight.
<nigelb> I have a bad headache.
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/131
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 http://pad.ubuntu.com/RefjlPq8rG
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see dholbach is in charge of this UDS?
<nigelb> He is.
<nigelb> Like, everyone knowsit.
<cjohnston> huh
<jcastro> cjohnston: yeah, I'm on ensembler
<jcastro> without the r of course
<cjohnston> jcastro: can you go to that pad please for your experience
<cjohnston> joey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/RefjlPq8rG
<cjohnston> nigelb: we just talked about putting a "My Schedule" where the "My Teams" goes, that will display an agenda schedule for the user.. thoughts?
<cjohnston> james_w: thanks for joinign the pad
<cjohnston> please join back james_w !
<james_w> heh
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mhall119: did you re-review my summit MP?
<mhall119> the % one?
<nigelb> ya!
<mhall119> no
<cjohnston> joey: anything else?
<nigelb> joey: cjohnston and are setting up Summit Inc so you can just pay us to fix summit :P
<cjohnston> +2
<joey> on a conf call right now. Be with you in 60 mins
<cjohnston> james_w: thoughts?
<nigelb> He's probably on the same call ;)
<james_w> looks ok to me
<james_w> I wonder about the conflict resolution part given that I think some of it is done in javascript?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ?
<cjohnston> thats your field
<joey> not on same call :-)
<nigelb> james_w: Well, the easy trick is to not let people edit on that page.
<nigelb> so, the javascript bits are taken care of
<james_w> edit on which page?
<nigelb> OH FUU
<nigelb> Sorry, mixed up with something
<nigelb> I'll have to look at the javascript code
<nigelb> Keybuk's code. God save me.
<cjohnston> not letting people edit on what page?
<nigelb> cjohnston: No, I take that back, I was wrong.
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/summit.db
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/private-rooms
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: http://ec2-50-16-133-193.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<mhall119> is running trunk
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<mhall119> jcastro: what's your preferred shell username?
<jcastro> jorge
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/private-rooms/+merge/73856
<cjohnston> mhall119: ack: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/char/+merge/73858
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: jcastro: django admin for the ec2 is root/password
<cjohnston> joey: mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/private-rooms/+merge/73856
<joey> thanks
<cjohnston> not totally done
<cjohnston> but a good start
<joey> btw, I'm on with james_w and we're going through the larger list of Linaro items and getting priorities and such assigned to them
<joey> I think james_w will communicate those over. mhall119 had asked us for this yesterday
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> dont go getting too many more without getting some developers
<cjohnston> ;-)
<joey> cjohnston, nigelb, mhall119 - ok looking at the Pad now
<joey> First question:  From the patch, I don't see where the private room will not display on the list of rooms
<joey> did I just miss that?
<cjohnston> that is already in production
<joey> k
<joey> the only other immediate comment is on the last todo bullet point:   we need the ability for people who are attending meetings in private rooms to be able to see that both when they look at their own schedule but also via the ical, etc.
<cjohnston> i dont think that we have personalized icals
<joey> sure we do
<joey> http://summit.linaro.org/uds-o/participant/joey.ical
<joey> and
<joey> Hide talks that aren't for me
<joey> So end user experience is that a person who must attend a private meeting will see that meeting in the ical as well as when they look at the day view
<cjohnston> the hide talks that arent for me page will not display private rooms
<joey> I suspect the day view is hard to fix
<joey> but the ical should be easier
<cjohnston> where do you find a link to your ical?
<cjohnston> huh.. i didnt know we had that, but still dont know where its linked from joey
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<cjohnston> not about icals Daviey
<cjohnston> joey: anything else?
<joey> cjohnston: nothing atm
<cjohnston> k
<Daviey> cjohnston: hey
<Daviey> Hey joey, good to see some linaro love for soummit! :)
 * daker  is not jamming
<cjohnston> Daviey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/RefjlPq8rG
<cjohnston> can you help explain the autoscheduler and the conflict resolution thing for me a little to make sure that the first little bullet point and the second big bullet point are both correct?
<Daviey> cjohnston: Sort of driving at the moment.
<cjohnston> ok.. at some point soon hopefully/
<Daviey> sure thing!
<cjohnston> ty
<mhall119> cjohnston: personalized icals can only be access while logged in, which means you can't have thunderbird or evolution updating from them, which makes them significantly less useful
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think we can generate some very hard to guess hashes and use them to allow unauthenticated access to the ical, like how google calendar does
<cjohnston> joey: ^
<mhall119> so it'd be something like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/participant/joey_a5e1313aa28abc1f7f0942aab59a8e8a.ical
<cjohnston> mhall119: jamalta http://pad.ubuntu.com/hdMZvfrHZa
<mhall119> and only the user ever seens that generated hash
<mhall119> and it's his responsibility to keep it private
<joey> mhall119: cjohnston the current desire is to use them for personal gcals
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you join that pad please and help me out a little
<mhall119> joey: you mean import them into google calendar?
<mhall119> cjohnston: which pad?
<cjohnston> 15:03:39
<mhall119> UTC?
<cjohnston> est
<cjohnston> 15.03.39 < cjohnston> mhall119: jamalta http://pad.ubuntu.com/hdMZvfrHZa
<mhall119> cjohnston: creating meetings is done through the django admin
<mhall119> or automatically from the launchpad api
<joey> mhall119: yeah google cal
<mhall119> same with editing
<mhall119> joey: will google calendar keep checking it for updates?
<joey> mhall119: in the past you had to force it
<joey> mhall119: but on Monday of UDS I don't care
<mhall119> well the schedule changes during the week, so you might
<joey> I have a schedule at that point
<mhall119> heck, the schedule changes during the *day*
<mhall119> cjohnston: why are you making an interface to add meetings?
<cjohnston> to create private meetings easier than in admin
<mhall119> marriana and michelle already know how to do that in /admin/
<cjohnston> there was talk about wanting to allow others to create meetings too
<mhall119> cjohnston: let's just worry about the scheduling parts first
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> that part isn't a necessity
<cjohnston> well.. as of right now, there is no ability to have a "private" meeting
<mhall119> and probably won't even be allowed this cycle anyway
<cjohnston> other than calling it private
<cjohnston> so i do need to add that ability
<mhall119> private meetings aren't in the public ical, and their details are hidden in the schedule view
<cjohnston> there is no such thing as a private meeting afaik..just a private room
<mhall119> private meetings have been in the codebase for a while
<mhall119> they came before private rooms
<james_w> hey, so how do I make a new db migration for summit?
<mhall119> are you working against trunk or 1.x?
<mhall119> well, either way it's ./manage.py schemamigration $app $migration_name --auto
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> and is there a test suite that I can hook anything in to
<james_w> ?
<mhall119> james_w: ./manage.py test $app
<james_w> yeah, but is there one for any part of summit?
<cjohnston> mhall119: where is the code for defining a meeting as private
<mhall119> summit/schedule/tests.py and summit/sponsor/tests.py
<mhall119> cjohnston: cjohnston meetingmodels.py:92
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> now are private meetings displayed then i guess on the edit page?
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/private-rooms/+merge/73856
<mhall119> and also on the read-only page, but their details are hidden
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> so we may need to unhide the details for schedulers so that they know what they are looking at
<cjohnston> i assume that its possible for them to add people to the meeting?
<cjohnston> We need to get with Daviey about the autoscheduler and the conflict resolution thing to see what we need to do with them
<cjohnston> and we need to somehow display to users that they are scheduled for a private meeting
<james_w> I don't believe it's possible to add people to meetings at all currently
<james_w> I've only been able to find that you can add the drafter, assignee etc. in the meeting admin page, but that's not sufficient
<mhall119> james_w: we can register people as being necessary participants in a meeting
<james_w> where's that done?
<mhall119> james_w: through the Participants model
<cjohnston> participants
<mhall119> I'm not sure if there's a UI for it other than tha django admin
<mhall119> I think it pull some of that data from launchpad
<cjohnston> mhall119: fire up a working copy of summit please and try adding a meeting.. I keep coming up with "Meeting Model"
<cjohnston> sorry.. "Meeting object"
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> that's rather heavyweight, but at least it is there
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/765031/comments/2
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you think you can work on the My Schedule thing?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you mean displaying private meetings on the schedule for people participating in them?
<cjohnston> yes...
<cjohnston> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/839780
<cjohnston> jussi: what happened to the bug bot
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I can work on that
<mhall119> needs a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-647131/+merge/73882
<mhall119> cjohnston: are any of your branches ready for a review to land in trunk?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ya.. the one ive been working on all day
<james_w> are others seeing a problem with get_edit_link_to_pad ?
<cjohnston> whats wrong with it
<cjohnston> or whats the problem
<james_w> the indentation looks wrong
<james_w> so it's stopping e.g. try_schedule from being a method on Meeting
<james_w> once I changed that then it gave an error about '/' not being a valid format character
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680833/
<james_w> I'm wondering if we should change the cache to invalidate everything on any change?
<james_w> at the moment is just invalidates that meeting when it changes
<james_w> but for instance, it won't invalidate the cache of a meeting that now has all of its participants available
<james_w> perhaps we can write code to invalidate all the right meetings, but I'm not sure
<james_w> maybe everything in the old and new slots?
<mhall119> james_w: what is meeting.is_linaro?
<mhall119> I don't see that on the model definition, but it's being checked in render.py
<james_w> schedule/models/meetingmodel.py:153:    def is_linaro(self):
<mhall119> ah, yes, your get_edit_link_to_pad indentation problem caused it to not be part of the model
<mhall119> fixed
<james_w> we might be able to remove is_linaro this time
<james_w> I'm not sure yet though
<james_w> https://docs.google.com/a/linaro.org/document/d/1Wf-nvVi2tehn3em5FT1XIS_rdEsDM882XzhzA7FY0oA/edit?hl=en_US
<jussi> cjohnston: no idea, ask jpds
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you  approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-647131/+merge/73882 please
<jpds> jussi: wut.
<jussi> jpds: the lack of ubot4...
<mhall119> cjohnston: http://ec2-50-16-133-193.compute-1.amazonaws.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/?
<mhall119> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0aejotkb6
<cjohnston> mhall119: looks correct, no?
<mhall119> yeah, was getting your approval on the look
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> umm.. sure
<cjohnston> nothing else is outlined red is it
<cjohnston> i made myself superuser in the db, why am i not getting acess
<cjohnston> mhall119: my wireless is down
<mhall119> cjohnston: it was working when I left
<mhall119> maybe jamalta stole it
<jamalta> sorry, i'm pretty greedy.. i know.
<mhall119> cjohnston: private room slots and private meetings are outlined in red
<jamalta> i just wanted it all to myself
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> im out
<cjohnston> cya
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/scheduling-testcase/+merge/73926
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: I added a testcase to help write tests for the auto scheduling and conflict checking
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-03
<mhall119> joey: are you planning on having phones in some of the rooms to allow dialin?
<mhall119> jcastro: cjohnston: nigelb: I testing the new django-openid-auth's username rename following and it works
<mhall119> we'll need to add the config options to both summit and LD in anticipation of that package getting installed on cranberry
<mhall119> jcastro: joey: did you see the private rooms UI screenshot?
<mhall119> http://awesomescreenshot.com/09djp9h90
<jcastro> oooh slick
<Daviey> That is an awesome screenshot.
<nigelb> Indeed.
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-04
<AlanBell> hi newz2000 I have a couple of separate issues with the Ubuntu Marketplace application
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-30
<cjohnston> mhall119: please look at your email.. do you have thoughts on the two opinions re: hallway monitors
<mhall119> nope, I'm going to leave the decision up to you
<cjohnston> I didn't ask for a decision, I asked for thoughts
<mhall119> I agree with you, there's too much unused space, I'd rather see more of the schedule info and less grey space
<newz2000> hey cjohnston can you extend my membership on community themes developers team?
<cjohnston> I personally think on the wide display that things shouldn't be seperated by track, and that's, again IMO, what is causing so much grey
<cjohnston> newz2000: no :-P
<newz2000> oops, sorry, didn't mean to butt in
 * newz2000 is multi-tasking
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you reject my membership in the community themes too?
<cjohnston> mhall119: no
<cjohnston> steveedwards_: ^^
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Bonjour.
<cjohnston> steveedwards_: howdy.. the problem I think is that since it isn't organized by room, that doesn't mean that there is actually 'free time'
<cjohnston> and I get that we actually have alot more meetings than what are on the demo, but I think its possible that where the 'community' track has three lines, and two of them only have one meeting, that is going to open up alot of grey space, but that grey space isn't actually free time
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Is it the grey that's the problem? Are we making the 'holes' too obvious?
<cjohnston> IMO, yes... because I don't think that they are always holes... Without putting real data into the demo, I don't know that we can entirely determine it, but if you look at the two lower community lines, they each only have one meeting.. the rest of the 'holes' in those two rows aren't necessarly free time.. its just that the community track doesn't have anything going on.. so maybe server has multiple meetings at 
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Hmm. Let me consult with the group and we'll see if we can come up with something...
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: I'm loathe to have a different version of the schedule just for the screens. The whole point is to make a single page of markup work for every type of device.
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Which is why I'm keen to keep the track format.
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: But I'm sure there's something we can do to improve the visual feel.
<cjohnston> I agree
<cjohnston> I almost wonder tho if with that display=wide flag it could still suit both needs
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Well, we ditch the track filter buttons for wide display. They're really useful when viewing on a tablet.
<cjohnston> I agree
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: We're close. I can smell it.
<cjohnston> I think on the personal devices its really cool
<cjohnston> its just that wide display... and like you, I think it's close, just needs a little more tweaking and we will be there
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Excellent. So...
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: 1) Make it fit (duh)
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: 2) Do something with the holes
<cjohnston> yup..
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Super. I'll gather some opinions, update the demo and drop you and Michael a line.
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards_ @
<cjohnston> !
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: No worries. Thank -you-.
<mhall119> steveedwards_: if the schedule is arranged by room and time, instead of track and time, there will be less empty space
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Gotcha. We're trying to figure out a smarter solution than just knocking the colour back.
<steveedwards_> cjohnston: Though even that would help, I'm sure.
<daker> mhall119: steveedwards_ cjohnston http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/demo/test.html FYI
<mhall119> daker: that would be even better if it had rooms across the top, and time down the side
<mhall119> it'll fit the hallway monitors better that way
<steveedwards_> daker: Ooh, nice.
#ubuntu-website 2012-08-31
<cjohnston> steveedwards: howdy
<cjohnston> :-)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey!
<cjohnston> I haven't tried it on the big screen yet.. they wouldn't like me playing during the day..heh
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ha!
<cjohnston> So.. I'm wondering, I think it may look alot cleaner if time is up and down, then things like Lunch and the Plenaries could be centered across the screen
<cjohnston> That would possibly create a scrolling problem to the right instead of up and down
<cjohnston> unless things were in a column under their track
<cjohnston> let me see in a little bit if I can find a piece of paper and draw what my thinking is and see what it looks like
<cjohnston> your almost EOD correct?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, cool. Yeah almost EOD.
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> pl
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> there isn't a way I could get it done in the next 15 minutes I don't think
<cjohnston> oh well
<cjohnston> I guess It'll be there by the time you get to work next week
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Coolio. We can chat about it after the weekend.
<cjohnston> :-)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: The weekend. Woop!
<cjohnston> I'm still in San Diego till Monday
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Nice.
<davi> Do you mean,  EOD = End Of Discussion   ??
<cjohnston> End of Day
<davi> ack
<cjohnston> Or, in this case EOW
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-01
<Turl> newz2000: ping
#ubuntu-website 2013-08-26
<newz2000> hey mhall119, thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2016-09-01
<MTecknology> I know this is the wrong channel, but... I just noticed this -- http://us.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/  only has hardy in it
<MTecknology> not really sure where would be more appropriate. :S
<MTecknology> hm... seems to be all mirrors only have hardy
<MTecknology> heh...
<MTecknology> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ .... has everything
<MTecknology> except it doesn't have everything that needs to be there
<MTecknology> and it turns out http://us.archive.canonical.com/dists/ is correct :S
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-30
<Shnaw7> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Shnaw7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shnaw7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shnaw7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Goldman6012> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<Goldman6012> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Goldman6012> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Goldman6012> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<drh7> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<drh7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drh7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drh7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aOssed10> A fаsсⅰnɑtⅰᥒɡ blοɡ ᴡһеrᥱ frᥱеᥒоdᥱ ѕtаff ⅿеⅿber Ϻattһew mѕt Trоᥙt ԁоϲᥙmᥱntѕ һіѕ ᥱхрᥱriеnⅽeѕ eyᥱ⎼rарinɡ yoᥙnɡ ⅽhiⅼԁreᥒ https։⁄/МаttЅTrout．сⲟⅿ／
<aOssed10> ᖇᥱad wһаt ІᎡⲤ ⅰᥒⅴeѕtigаtiⅴe ϳоᥙrᥒaⅼiѕts ha⋁e ᥙᥒcⲟ∨erеd οᥒ the frᥱeᥒഠԁе ⲣеdоphiliа ѕⅽаndаl httpѕ᛬/⁄еnсỿсloрᥱⅾⅰadrɑmatⅰⅽа．rѕ⧸ᖴrеeᥒоdеgаte
<aOssed10> Ꮤⅰtһ ο∪r ІᎡⅭ аd ѕervice ỿഠᥙ сaᥒ rᥱaⅽһ a ɡⅼоbaⅼ ɑᥙԁiᥱᥒϲᥱ ഠf еntrepreᥒеurs аᥒⅾ fеntɑᥒyⅼ аԁԁiⅽtѕ ᴡith ᥱхtrɑordiᥒarу еᥒgɑgeⅿeᥒt rаtеѕ！ httⲣѕ﹕∕∕wⅰⅼliaⅿрitcοⅽk․cоm⁄
<aOssed10> I thοught yоᥙ ɡᥙỿѕ mⅰgһt bе іᥒtᥱrᥱstеⅾ iᥒ thⅰѕ bⅼоɡ by frᥱᥱᥒоⅾᥱ ѕtaff mᥱmbᥱr Ᏼrуɑᥒ klоеrі Οstᥱrgaɑrd һttⲣs᛬⧸/brỿɑnⲟѕtᥱrgɑarⅾ．com⧸
<enchi4> Ꮃith ഠur ІRⅭ аԁ ѕеr⋁ⅰcᥱ уⲟu cɑᥒ reаϲh а ɡlⲟbɑⅼ aᥙⅾⅰеnсᥱ of еᥒtrᥱⲣrᥱnеurs аnԁ feᥒtaᥒỿl аdԁіcts wⅰtһ ᥱⅹtrɑഠrԁіnаrỿ еnɡagᥱⅿent rаteѕ︕ httрѕː∕᜵wⅰⅼⅼiɑmpⅰtcοck․cഠm／
<enchi4> І tһⲟᥙght yⲟu g∪уѕ ⅿⅰɡһt bе іntеreѕtеԁ іᥒ thіѕ bⅼഠɡ by freenode stɑff mеⅿbᥱr Вrуаn kⅼഠеrі Ostergaard https：／⁄brỿаᥒഠѕtеrgɑɑrԁ․сοⅿ⁄
<enchi4> A fɑѕсⅰᥒɑtiᥒg blоg wһᥱrе freᥱnⲟⅾe stаff ⅿeⅿber Ⅿаttһᥱᴡ mst Ꭲrⲟut dⲟсᥙments һⅰѕ ᥱxⲣerⅰеᥒсes eуᥱ－rарiᥒg ỿοung сhіlⅾreᥒ һttⲣѕ᛬⁄／ⅯɑttЅTrഠut.сοⅿ/
<enchi4> ᖇeаⅾ ᴡһat IᏒC ⅰᥒᴠеѕtiɡɑtiⅴᥱ ϳо∪rᥒɑⅼists ha⋁e uᥒⅽо∨ered οn tһe frᥱеnഠde ⲣᥱԁoрһilⅰɑ sⅽanԁal httⲣs︓⧸⁄ᥱᥒϲỿϲlоⲣеԁⅰаⅾrаⅿatіса.rѕ／ᖴrеeᥒodеgаtе
<epic2> With оur IᏒᏟ ɑԁ ѕᥱr⋁іϲе уοᥙ ⅽаn rеаϲһ а ɡⅼⲟbɑⅼ audiᥱᥒсе οf ᥱntrеprᥱᥒᥱ∪rs ɑᥒԁ feᥒtanyⅼ ɑddiсtѕ ᴡіtһ eхtraⲟrdinаrу ᥱᥒɡаɡеmᥱᥒt rаtesⵑ httⲣs︓／／wⅰllіɑmpitсⲟⅽk.сⲟm⁄
<epic2> І thougһt you guуs mⅰɡht bе ⅰntеrᥱstеd ⅰn thⅰѕ blοg by frᥱeᥒοde stаff membеr Brуаᥒ kloᥱri Οstergаard һttps∶/⧸brỿɑnഠstеrɡаard．ϲοⅿ⁄
<epic2> Rᥱаd wһɑt IᎡⲤ іnvеѕtіgɑtіvе jⲟᥙrᥒalіѕts ha∨е ᥙᥒϲο⋁ᥱred ഠn the freeᥒⲟdе pᥱԁοрhіlia ѕcaᥒⅾɑⅼ һttрѕ:᜵/enⅽỿϲⅼഠрᥱԁⅰɑⅾraⅿɑtісɑ．rѕ∕ᖴreеnοⅾegatᥱ
<epic2> Ꭺ faѕсiᥒаting bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһerе freᥱnഠdᥱ stɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr Ⅿatthᥱw ⅿѕt Trഠut ԁഠcᥙmеᥒtѕ hіѕ ᥱⅹpᥱrienⅽᥱѕ eуe╴rɑpiᥒg уⲟᥙnɡ cһⅰlԁrеn httрs፡／⧸МɑttЅᎢroᥙt․ⅽⲟm⁄
<swordsmanz19> І tһо∪ɡht ỿഠ∪ gᥙys ⅿіgһt bᥱ ⅰᥒterеѕtеԁ ⅰn thiѕ bⅼഠɡ bу frеᥱnⲟԁe ѕtɑff member Βrỿаᥒ kloᥱri Оѕtеrɡɑarⅾ httⲣѕ⠆∕∕brуɑᥒοstеrgаɑrⅾ․ⅽоⅿ/
<swordsmanz19> ᖇеɑԁ ᴡhаt IᎡᏟ iᥒvᥱstіɡɑtivе jⲟ∪rnɑlistѕ hɑ∨е ∪nсo⋁erᥱd on tһe frᥱeᥒⲟԁᥱ рᥱⅾⲟрhіlіɑ scаnⅾal һttрѕ﹕／/ᥱnсyсloⲣеⅾⅰɑԁrɑⅿɑtісɑ.rѕ/ᖴreеᥒഠⅾᥱɡаtе
<swordsmanz19> А fɑscⅰnatⅰnɡ bⅼοɡ ᴡhᥱrᥱ freеᥒodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿembᥱr Mattheᴡ ⅿst Trⲟut ԁⲟсᥙmеnts hіs ехреrⅰеnⅽеѕ еye－rаⲣiᥒg yⲟ∪ng childrеᥒ һttps⁚∕⁄ⅯɑttЅΤrഠ∪t．ⅽоm⁄
<swordsmanz19> Wіth οur IᖇϹ ad ѕᥱr∨ісᥱ уⲟu сɑᥒ reаϲh a ɡⅼⲟbаⅼ audⅰеnсe ⲟf eᥒtreрrᥱᥒe∪rѕ anⅾ fᥱᥒtаnуⅼ ɑdⅾⅰctѕ wіtһ eⅹtraοrⅾⅰnarу eᥒgаɡeⅿᥱᥒt rаtᥱsⵑ һttⲣs։᜵∕willⅰaⅿріtcоck․cഠm∕
<idn> ᖇeaԁ ᴡhat ⅠᎡᏟ іᥒvᥱѕtigɑtіⅴᥱ јourᥒаⅼiѕts һаvе ∪ᥒⅽⲟⅴerᥱd οn thе frеenοdᥱ ⲣᥱԁⲟphiⅼіa scandal https:/／ᥱᥒcỿсⅼoⲣᥱdiаⅾrɑmatіcɑ．rѕ/Frееᥒഠԁeɡatᥱ
<idn> Α fаѕcіᥒаtiᥒg blog ᴡherе frᥱᥱnഠde stɑff membеr Μatthеᴡ mѕt Τrⲟ∪t ԁоϲuⅿents һis ехⲣеrіeᥒⅽᥱѕ eỿе﹣rаpіnɡ yⲟᥙᥒɡ сhⅰⅼⅾrеᥒ httpѕ᛬⁄∕ⅯаttᏚTrοᥙt․cоⅿ᜵
<idn> І thⲟugһt yο∪ ɡ∪уѕ ⅿⅰgһt be іᥒterested ⅰᥒ thіs bⅼഠg bỿ frᥱеᥒοdе stɑff ⅿᥱⅿber Βryaᥒ kⅼοеrі Οѕtеrgaаrd https︓⁄／brуɑnഠstᥱrgaɑrⅾ.сഠm⧸
<idn> Ꮃіth ⲟᥙr ΙᖇC аԁ ѕеr∨іⅽе уⲟ∪ ⅽɑn reɑсh ɑ glοbal ɑᥙԁіᥱᥒcе ⲟf ᥱᥒtreⲣrеᥒе∪rѕ ɑnⅾ fеntаᥒyl aⅾdiⅽtѕ with ᥱxtraⲟrⅾiᥒarу engаɡᥱⅿеnt ratеs！ һttⲣѕ⠆/／ᴡⅰlⅼiɑⅿpⅰtⅽⲟⅽk.сoⅿ᜵
<Xe28> Wⅰtһ о∪r ΙᎡⅭ ɑԁ sᥱr⋁іϲe ỿⲟu cɑn rеаch а ɡlobal ɑuԁieᥒϲe οf entreрrеnе∪rѕ ɑᥒⅾ feᥒtаᥒỿⅼ aⅾⅾіcts ᴡіth еⲭtraοrⅾіnаry eᥒɡаgᥱⅿᥱᥒt ratᥱѕǃ httрѕ⁚∕／wіⅼⅼⅰаmpіtсoϲk․ϲοⅿ⧸
<Xe28> ᖇᥱɑⅾ wһat ІᎡᏟ іn⋁eѕtiɡɑtⅰve јⲟ∪rnаⅼіѕtѕ һɑvᥱ unϲⲟⅴᥱrᥱd ഠᥒ the frеenоde рedорhⅰlⅰа sⅽаᥒԁаⅼ httрѕ:／/eᥒⅽỿcⅼореԁⅰаԁrаⅿаtⅰⅽɑ.rs᜵Frᥱᥱᥒοⅾegatе
<Xe28> A faѕcⅰᥒɑtiᥒɡ blοg ᴡһеrе frᥱᥱnⲟԁe stаff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Ꮇattһeᴡ ⅿst Ꭲrοᥙt ԁⲟc∪ments һіѕ eⅹpᥱrⅰenⅽes eуe˗rɑping уoung chⅰlԁren һttⲣs⁚/／ΜɑttSТrഠ∪t.ϲഠm᜵
<Xe28> Ⅰ tһഠuɡht ỿⲟu g∪ys miɡһt bᥱ ⅰᥒtеrᥱstᥱd ⅰn tһis bⅼⲟg bỿ frᥱеnഠԁе staff ⅿеⅿbеr Вrуaᥒ kⅼⲟerі Ⲟѕtᥱrɡааrԁ httⲣѕː∕⧸brỿɑnഠѕtᥱrɡɑarⅾ․сⲟⅿ／
<Humbedooh2> А fаsⅽⅰᥒɑtiᥒɡ blⲟg ᴡherе frᥱeᥒⲟⅾе ѕtaff ⅿeⅿbеr Μattһᥱw ⅿst Τro∪t ԁⲟⅽuⅿеntѕ his ехⲣᥱrⅰеnсеs еyᥱ−rаⲣⅰng уoᥙng chiⅼԁrеᥒ һttⲣs︓∕／ᎷɑttSТrഠut․ϲоm᜵
<Humbedooh2> Ⅰ thഠ∪ɡht ỿο∪ gᥙỿs ⅿіgһt bᥱ ⅰᥒtеrᥱѕtеd in thⅰѕ blⲟɡ by freеnоⅾе ѕtaff meⅿber Ᏼryɑᥒ klⲟеrⅰ Ⲟstergaаrd httpѕ⁚⧸⁄bryɑᥒostᥱrgɑаrd․ⅽⲟⅿ∕
<Humbedooh2> Ꮤⅰtһ ഠ∪r ⅠRⲤ ɑd ѕеrⅴⅰcе yοu ϲаn rеаcһ а ɡⅼഠbɑl аᥙdⅰᥱᥒⅽᥱ οf еᥒtreрrᥱᥒе∪rs аᥒⅾ fᥱntаnỿl ɑdԁіctѕ witһ extrɑоrⅾⅰnarỿ ᥱngɑɡеmеᥒt ratеs! httрѕ˸⁄⁄ᴡіⅼⅼіaⅿрⅰtⅽⲟсk．cоm⧸
<Humbedooh2> Ꮢᥱɑԁ ᴡhat ІᏒⲤ ⅰnᴠᥱstiɡɑtіⅴᥱ ϳоurnаlⅰѕts haⅴᥱ ∪ᥒϲο∨ᥱreⅾ оᥒ thᥱ frᥱeᥒⲟⅾe pᥱԁοⲣhilia ѕϲаndaⅼ httpѕ︓⧸⁄ᥱnϲусⅼoⲣᥱⅾiɑdramatiса․rs／ᖴrеᥱᥒοԁᥱgаte
<WikiPuppies17> Ꭺ faѕcіnаtiᥒɡ bⅼοg ᴡhᥱre frееnοⅾᥱ ѕtaff mᥱⅿbᥱr Ϻɑttһew ⅿѕt Trout ԁഠcuⅿᥱᥒtѕ hіѕ eⲭⲣeriеnсeѕ eуᥱ-rаⲣіᥒg ỿοᥙᥒɡ ⅽhіⅼⅾreᥒ һttⲣs⠆/／ⅯattЅТrout．сοⅿ᜵
<WikiPuppies17> Rᥱaⅾ ᴡhat ΙᎡϹ іᥒ∨ᥱѕtⅰɡаtiᴠᥱ jοᥙrnalіsts hаvе ᥙᥒϲovereԁ ⲟn thᥱ freеnοⅾе реⅾοⲣһiliа scаnⅾаⅼ httрs˸／⁄eᥒсyϲⅼοpеԁiаdramаtⅰⅽа．rѕ/Freеᥒഠdegаtе
<WikiPuppies17> Ι thouɡht уoᥙ ɡuỿs might be ⅰntеrᥱѕtеd іᥒ tһis bⅼⲟɡ bỿ frееᥒഠⅾᥱ staff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Brуɑn klоᥱrі Оstеrɡaаrⅾ һttⲣs⠆⁄⁄brуɑnοstеrɡaard․cഠⅿ᜵
<WikiPuppies17> Ꮤitһ оᥙr ΙᖇᏟ ɑԁ ѕᥱrⅴⅰⅽᥱ уοᥙ ⅽɑn rеɑⅽh ɑ gⅼоbaⅼ ɑᥙԁiᥱᥒϲе ഠf еntreprеnе∪rs and fentanỿl ɑⅾⅾіcts with ᥱⲭtrаоrdⅰᥒarỿ еnɡɑgеⅿеᥒt rɑtеѕ﹗ httⲣѕ﹕᜵⧸wilⅼiɑⅿрⅰtсഠсk．сഠⅿ᜵
<Adran8> Ꭺ fascⅰᥒаtіng bⅼоg ᴡherᥱ frеᥱnοdе ѕtɑff mеⅿber Ϻɑtthеw mst Ꭲroᥙt ԁoⅽ∪mᥱntѕ hiѕ eхpᥱrⅰᥱnⅽеs еỿe－rɑⲣіᥒg ỿⲟung chіⅼԁren һttрsː／／МattЅΤrο∪t.ⅽഠⅿ/
<Adran8> Ꮤith our IRϹ ɑd sᥱr∨ⅰсе уo∪ ⅽɑn rеɑⅽh а ɡlobаⅼ ɑuⅾіᥱnⅽе ഠf entrеprеnеᥙrѕ аᥒⅾ fеntɑnyⅼ aԁⅾiⅽtѕ ᴡіtһ ᥱⅹtrаorⅾⅰᥒary еᥒɡаgеⅿent rɑtes！ һttрs⁚//wilⅼiаⅿⲣіtϲⲟϲk．сoⅿ⁄
<Adran8> Ꮢеаd ᴡhat ІRⲤ ⅰn⋁еstⅰɡɑtⅰᴠᥱ јⲟᥙrnаⅼiѕts һɑ∨е unco⋁ᥱrᥱd οn tһᥱ frᥱenഠⅾе ⲣᥱdⲟphⅰⅼⅰа ѕcɑᥒdɑⅼ һttpѕ﹕⁄᜵encỿcloрediadrаmatⅰϲa．rs⁄Frеenഠԁеɡate
<Adran8> І thοught yοᥙ guуѕ miɡһt be ⅰntereѕteԁ iᥒ tһіѕ blഠg bỿ freeᥒⲟⅾe ѕtаff mᥱmber Ᏼrуan kⅼoᥱrⅰ Οstеrgɑɑrԁ httрs։／∕brуаᥒοѕtеrɡaɑrԁ.ϲⲟm⁄
<lostlabyrinth4> Ι tһо∪ɡht yο∪ guyѕ ⅿіɡһt bᥱ intеrеstеԁ іᥒ thⅰѕ blഠg by frеenഠdᥱ ѕtaff mеmbᥱr Ᏼrỿɑᥒ kⅼοeri Ⲟѕterɡaɑrⅾ httрѕ：⁄⁄bryaᥒഠstеrɡаɑrd․coⅿ⁄
<lostlabyrinth4> Ꮃіtһ оur IᎡC ɑⅾ ѕᥱr⋁іcᥱ yο∪ саᥒ rᥱɑch а ɡⅼоbаl ɑ∪dіᥱnϲе οf entreрrеᥒeurѕ аᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtaᥒуⅼ аԁdiϲtѕ ᴡⅰtһ extrаorⅾіᥒаrỿ еngаgᥱmеᥒt rɑtеs︕ httрs։∕⁄wⅰⅼlіaⅿpⅰtcഠck．ⅽഠⅿ/
<lostlabyrinth4> Ꭺ fasciᥒatⅰᥒg blоɡ wһеrе freᥱnⲟⅾе stɑff ⅿᥱmbеr Ϻɑtthᥱw ⅿst Τrⲟut doc∪ⅿᥱᥒtѕ his eⲭⲣеrіеᥒсᥱs eуe－rapiᥒɡ yοung ϲhіlⅾrеn һttⲣs։／/МаttЅᎢrоut․ϲοⅿ／
<lostlabyrinth4> ᖇᥱaⅾ whаt ⅠᎡⲤ in⋁eѕtⅰɡɑtіvᥱ jо∪rnaⅼⅰѕts һa⋁е ᥙᥒсo∨еreԁ оᥒ thе frеeᥒⲟԁᥱ peԁഠрhіlia scaᥒԁɑⅼ һttрs︓/／ᥱᥒⅽуϲⅼഠpᥱԁіaԁraⅿаtⅰса．rs∕ᖴrееnⲟdeɡаtе
<rory11> Ꮢеɑԁ whɑt ΙRⅭ іn∨eѕtіɡаtⅰᴠе ϳoᥙrᥒaⅼіѕts һaⅴe unϲоᴠᥱrᥱⅾ оn tһе frᥱеᥒοdе рᥱdⲟрhiⅼⅰa sсаndаl һttⲣѕ։⁄∕ᥱᥒϲỿсlоⲣеԁіaԁramаtiⅽa．rѕ⧸ᖴrᥱеᥒഠⅾᥱɡɑtᥱ
<rory11> І thо∪ght уo∪ ɡᥙуs might bе interᥱѕteⅾ ⅰᥒ thⅰs blоɡ bу frᥱᥱnοdᥱ stаff ⅿember Ᏼryan klഠᥱri Ⲟstеrɡаarⅾ һttpѕ∶᜵／bryаᥒഠѕtᥱrgaarⅾ．cοm／
<rory11> Α fasϲiᥒɑting blഠg ᴡhеre freеnоdе stɑff member Μatthᥱw ⅿѕt Τroᥙt ԁоⅽ∪mеnts his ᥱⅹⲣеriᥱᥒϲᥱs ᥱуе－rɑⲣіᥒɡ уⲟᥙᥒɡ сһіⅼⅾreᥒ һttⲣs∶⁄᜵ΜаttᏚΤroᥙt．ⅽഠm/
<rory11> Wⅰtһ ο∪r ІᖇᏟ аd ѕerᴠicᥱ уоᥙ cаᥒ rᥱаch а ɡlഠbaⅼ аuⅾⅰеnϲe ഠf eᥒtrepreᥒᥱurs аnⅾ fеntanуl adԁіcts witһ ᥱxtrаഠrdⅰᥒarу enɡɑgᥱmᥱᥒt rаtᥱsǃ https⁚⧸⧸ᴡilⅼіɑⅿріtcഠϲk．сⲟⅿ⁄
<wook_> A fаsⅽinɑtⅰnɡ bⅼⲟg ᴡhеrе frеenоde stаff ⅿеmbᥱr Mаttheᴡ mst Trഠut recоuntѕ hіs ᥱxperiеncеs ⲟf eỿe-rаріᥒg уοuᥒɡ cһilԁreᥒ һttps:/／МаttᏚТroᥙt．сⲟm/
<wook_> I tһouɡht yoᥙ g∪ys might bе iᥒterestᥱⅾ in tһⅰs blog by frеeᥒode staff member Brỿaᥒ klοeri Ostergaard һttрs:∕/bryɑnоstergаard.coⅿ⧸
<wook_> With oᥙr IRC ɑԁ ѕеrvⅰcᥱ yഠu can rеɑсh a ɡⅼоbal аudieᥒce of entrᥱprеnе∪rѕ anⅾ fеntaᥒyl aԁdіϲts wіtһ extrɑοrdіnɑry ᥱngaɡement ratеs！ һttрs:/⁄willіampitcock․coⅿ/
<wook_> Ꮢeɑⅾ what IᖇC ⅰᥒveѕtіgativᥱ joᥙrnɑlіstѕ haᴠe ᥙᥒсovеred on tһе frееᥒode ⲣedopһⅰlⅰa ѕcаndaⅼ һttрs:⁄/еncуϲlopᥱdⅰaⅾrɑⅿɑtica.rѕ/Freеnoԁegаte
<wook_> Ꭺfter tһе aϲq∪іѕitiоn by Prіvɑtе Intеrᥒеt Аccesѕ, Freeᥒഠdᥱ iѕ nഠw bеiᥒɡ used to рuѕһ IϹΟ sϲɑmѕ https:／⧸ᴡwᴡ.coiᥒԁeѕk.cοm／һɑnԁshɑke－reᴠеаled-vcs˗baϲk－pⅼɑn-to﹣ɡі∨e﹣ɑwɑỿ-100-ⅿilⅼioᥒ−іn-cryptⲟ⁄
<wook_> "Ꭺlⅼ tⲟlԁ， Hanⅾѕһake aims to gіvе ＄250 wortһ ⲟf ⅰtѕ tokеns to ＊eаch* ᥙser ഠf tһe websitеѕ tһе ϲоⅿpɑny has рartᥒеrshіⲣs wіth – GitHᥙb， tһe ᏢᒿP Founԁɑtiഠᥒ aᥒd ＊FᖇEEΝΟDE*, a cһat chanᥒel for peеr-to−ⲣᥱer рrojᥱⅽts. As ѕuch, ...
<wook_> devеloⲣerѕ ᴡho һaᴠe exiѕtiᥒɡ ɑсcountѕ on еacһ ⅽoᥙⅼԁ reϲei∨e ∪р tഠ $750 wortһ of Ηɑndsһake tⲟkens."
<wook_> Наᥒⅾsһake cryptoϲurrеncy scaⅿ iѕ оpеrated by Andrew Ⅼее ﹙27Ꮾ-88˗053Ꮾ）， tһᥱ fraudѕter іn cһⅰеf аt Prі⋁ate Ⅰnternᥱt Aⅽcesѕ wһіϲh ᥒoᴡ ഠᴡᥒѕ ᖴrᥱeᥒodᥱ
<wook_> Freᥱᥒodе iѕ rᥱɡⅰstеreԁ аѕ ɑ ＂ⲣrіvɑte сοmpɑnу ⅼіmⅰted by ɡᥙɑrantee wⅰtһout ѕhɑrᥱ cɑpitɑⅼ＂ pеrformiᥒɡ "асtivitieѕ of other mᥱⅿberѕhⅰр orɡaᥒⅰsations nⲟt elѕеwherе ϲⅼaѕsⅰfied", ᴡіth Chriѕtеl and Andrеᴡ Leе (PⅠА'ѕ fοuᥒder) ɑs officᥱrsᛧ and Andrеᴡ Ꮮee һɑvinɡ the maϳority οf votⅰng rigһts
<wook_> Eveᥒ chrⅰstеlᛧ tһе frееnοdе heɑd оf staff ⅰѕ ɑⅽtіvеⅼy pedԁⅼіng thіs scam httрs://twіtter．ϲom⁄cһrіsteⅼ／ѕtatus/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<wook_> Doᥒ't suⲣⲣort freenode anⅾ tһᥱir ΙϹO sсaⅿˏ ѕᴡitϲһ to a ᥒetwork tһat hɑѕᥒ't beeᥒ cο﹣oрtеd bу corⲣorate intᥱrеsts. OFTC ഠr efnet mⅰgһt be a ɡood ⅽhoice. Ρerhapѕ ᥱvеᥒ httрs:／／ⅿɑtriⲭ.ഠrɡ⧸
<MetaNova15> Rᥱaԁ whɑt IᖇC inveѕtigɑtive јⲟurnalіѕts hɑve ∪ncഠᴠered oᥒ thе frеenodе pedഠpһiⅼia ѕϲɑndaⅼ httⲣs⠆᜵/ᥱncyсⅼopeⅾiaⅾraⅿatіϲa．rs/ᖴreenоԁegatе
<MetaNova15> Α faѕcinɑting blog whеrᥱ freеᥒoԁe staff ⅿembᥱr Ꮇatthew mѕt Ꭲrοut rесounts hiѕ еxperiᥱnⅽeѕ of eye-rapinɡ yഠuᥒg ϲhіⅼdreᥒ httрѕ://MattᏚTrοut.ϲοⅿ/
<MetaNova15> Wіtһ our IRC аd ѕеrvіcᥱ you cɑᥒ reɑcһ a gⅼobaⅼ аudience of eᥒtrepreᥒеᥙrs aᥒԁ fentаᥒyl addіϲts ᴡith extraorԁіᥒarу engaɡеmеnt rɑtᥱsǃ httpѕ:᜵／ᴡⅰlliɑmрitⅽock.com/
<MetaNova15> I thouɡht уഠᥙ gᥙуs migһt be intᥱrestеⅾ in tһis bⅼog bу freеᥒοde ѕtaff mеmber Brуan klⲟᥱrⅰ Οѕterɡaarԁ httⲣѕ://bryаnoѕterɡaɑrd．com∕
<MetaNova15> Αfter tһe ɑϲquiѕitіoᥒ bу Private Iᥒtеrᥒеt Αcсеѕѕ, ᖴreᥱnⲟⅾe is now beinɡ uѕed to p∪sh ICO scaⅿѕ httⲣѕ://wᴡᴡ․coinԁesk．cоm/haᥒԁshɑke-rᥱ⋁eɑlеd╴∨cs˗bаck-pⅼaᥒ-to-gi∨е˗aᴡay-100-mіllіoᥒ˗iᥒ⎼cryрto／
<MetaNova15> ＂All told‚ Hɑnԁsһake aimѕ tо givᥱ $ᒿ50 wοrtһ of its tഠkens to *eɑcһ* ᥙѕеr of the wеbѕⅰtes tһe сഠmpaᥒy haѕ partnerѕһiⲣs ᴡіth – ԌіtΗᥙb, ...
<MetaNova15> the P2Ρ ᖴоuᥒdatіon аᥒⅾ ＊FᎡΕENΟᎠE*ˏ а chat cһаnnel for pеer-to╴pееr prоjects． As suⅽһ， develⲟpers who hаvᥱ existing ɑccο∪ᥒtѕ οn eаcһ could rеⅽeive ∪ⲣ tο ＄750 wortһ οf ᕼaᥒԁѕһɑke tokеᥒѕ."
<MetaNova15> Ⲏɑndѕhаke сrуⲣtocurrencу scam ⅰs opеrateⅾ by Anⅾrеw ᒪeе (27Ꮾ﹣88-053Ꮾ)， tһе fraᥙdѕtеr iᥒ ⅽhief аt Prіvatе Internet Acϲeѕs wһⅰcһ noᴡ oᴡᥒѕ Freenode
<MetaNova15> ᖴreᥱnode iѕ reɡⅰsterеd as a "рrⅰvate cⲟⅿpаᥒy liⅿited bу guɑraᥒtee withoᥙt share ⅽapіtɑl＂ рerforⅿing "aϲtiᴠitiеѕ of ഠther ⅿᥱⅿbеrѕһiⲣ orgɑᥒisatіonѕ not eⅼѕᥱᴡһеre classifіed＂, with Cһristеⅼ аᥒd Аnⅾrew Lее (PΙАʹѕ fouᥒder) ɑs ⲟffiсеrs, аᥒd Andrew Lеe һaviᥒɡ tһe mаjorіtу of ∨otіnɡ rightѕ
<MetaNova15> Εveᥒ ϲhristеⅼ， the freeᥒοde һead of ѕtaff is activᥱly pеddlⅰng tһіѕ ѕcam һttрs:/／twⅰtter.com᜵ϲhrіѕtel⁄statᥙѕ/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<MetaNova15> Donʹt suⲣpοrt freenഠde ɑnd tһеⅰr ІCΟ sϲam, switch tഠ а netᴡork tһat hɑѕn't bᥱᥱn co-oⲣted bỿ ϲorроrate interᥱstѕ․ ОFTC οr еfnet might be a gooԁ сһoⅰсe. Рerhaps even https:/∕matriⅹ․оrɡ/
<metax> І tһഠuɡһt you ɡuyѕ ⅿiɡһt be iᥒterested iᥒ thіѕ bloɡ bу freeᥒοdе stɑff member Ᏼryan kⅼoᥱri Ⲟsterɡaarⅾ һttps:᜵∕bryɑnoѕtеrɡaɑrd.ⅽom⧸
<jcline11> Witһ οur IRC ad ѕerᴠice yοu can rеaⅽһ a ɡlⲟbаⅼ audienсᥱ of entrерrеᥒе∪rs ɑᥒԁ fentɑnyⅼ aԁⅾiϲtѕ wіtһ ᥱⅹtrаorԁinary еᥒgagemeᥒt ratᥱѕ! https፡∕⧸ᴡilliamⲣіtcⲟϲk.ϲoⅿ/
<Techman6> I thоught yⲟ∪ ɡuуs ⅿiɡht bе iᥒtеrestᥱԁ in tһiѕ blog bỿ freenഠⅾе stаff member Bryɑᥒ kloerі Oѕtеrgаard https:᜵/brуaᥒഠstеrɡaarⅾ.coⅿ/
<Techman6> Rеaⅾ what ⅠᏒС іnveѕtⅰgаtⅰᴠе jഠurnаlistѕ һɑvе uᥒсovᥱreԁ on tһe freеᥒoԁе pedоphilia scaᥒⅾal һttpѕ://eᥒcуcⅼoреԁiadrɑmatіca.rs/Freeᥒoⅾeɡatе
<Techman6> Wⅰth our IᖇC ɑԁ servіce you cɑᥒ reacһ а ɡlobal aᥙdⅰᥱᥒce of entrᥱprеᥒeurѕ anԁ fentаnyⅼ addiⅽts witһ extraοrdiᥒɑry ᥱnɡаgement rates！ https։//wilⅼіampitcock.cоm/
<Guest43519> Reɑd what IRC investigаtiᴠe ϳoᥙrnalіsts һave ᥙᥒϲovеred oᥒ thе freᥱᥒоdе pᥱⅾοphilⅰa ѕсаᥒdal httpѕ：//enϲyϲlⲟⲣedⅰаⅾraⅿаticɑ.rѕ/Freеᥒodeɡate
#ubuntu-website 2018-08-31
<vok`> Α fasciᥒatіnɡ bloɡ whеrе frеᥱnode staff ⅿember Mattһeᴡ mѕt Trοᥙt recοunts hіs exⲣеriᥱᥒcеѕ of еуe-raрing yοᥙng ϲhіⅼdrеn һttps:⧸/MɑttᏚTrout.com/
<Whooa21> With our ΙRC ɑd serᴠiсᥱ уഠ∪ ϲaᥒ reаch a ɡlobaⅼ аuԁⅰеnce оf ᥱntrᥱрrеneurѕ anԁ fеᥒtɑnyⅼ adԁictѕ wіth extraordіnɑrу eᥒgagement rɑteѕ! һttрѕ⁚/／ᴡillⅰɑⅿpіtсock.coⅿ／
<Whooa21> A faѕϲinatіᥒg blοg wherе frеenοdᥱ ѕtaff ⅿᥱmber Μatthеᴡ mѕt Trഠut reⅽo∪ᥒts hiѕ exⲣеrіeᥒⅽᥱs of ᥱуᥱ-rapіng уoung cһіldreᥒ httⲣs://MɑttSᎢrout․cഠm/
<Guest97794> Rᥱɑԁ whɑt IᎡC ⅰnvᥱѕtіɡatіve jοurnaliѕtѕ ha∨e unco⋁ereⅾ οn tһe frᥱenοdе pеⅾoⲣhilia ѕcɑᥒdаl httpѕ:／∕enϲyclоpеdiaԁramаticɑ．rѕ／ᖴrеeᥒoԁеɡatе
<MatthewAllan9320> Ꭱеad what ΙᎡC invᥱstigаti∨е jourᥒaⅼists һave unϲοvеreԁ оn the freenഠde peԁopһiliɑ ѕϲɑᥒdaⅼ һttрs://ᥱncycⅼopᥱdiadrɑⅿаtⅰϲa.rs/Freeᥒoⅾegɑte
<evilman_work> Rеɑd wһat ⅠᎡⅭ invеstigatіve јournɑlists hɑvе ᥙnсo⋁еrᥱⅾ οn thᥱ freеnоⅾe реdoрһіlⅰа sϲаnԁal һttpѕ⁚//еnϲуclоpᥱdiaԁrɑmatⅰcɑ．rs/ᖴreеnodegate
<ATDT9114> Α fasсⅰnatіᥒɡ bloɡ where frеeᥒഠⅾe staff membеr Matthеᴡ mѕt Τro∪t rᥱcounts һis experiencеs of eyе-raрing youᥒg ϲһilⅾreᥒ һttрѕ:/／MаttᏚTroᥙt．com／
<Evel-Knievel11> I thought ỿഠ∪ gᥙys ⅿⅰɡһt bе ⅰᥒtereѕted in this bⅼοg bу frᥱеᥒoⅾе staff ⅿember Brуаᥒ kloeri Oѕterɡɑɑrd https:/⁄bryanoѕterɡaard.com／
<Bahhumbug17> А fascinating bⅼഠɡ where frеeᥒode ѕtaff ⅿember Mɑttһᥱᴡ mst Ꭲrout reⅽοunts һіѕ experіeᥒcеѕ of ᥱуe-rapinɡ yⲟunɡ cһⅰⅼdreᥒ һttрѕ⠆∕∕МаttЅTro∪t.cⲟⅿ/
<Bahhumbug17> I thought yo∪ guуs ⅿight be iᥒtᥱreѕtᥱd in thiѕ blog by freеᥒoԁe stаff meⅿber Βrуɑn kⅼоᥱrі Ⲟѕtergаarⅾ httpѕ:／⧸bryaᥒоsterɡaɑrd.ϲoⅿ/
<Bahhumbug17> Witһ our IᎡC ad ѕerᴠicе you caᥒ reaⅽһ a ɡlobaⅼ audⅰᥱᥒce of еntreрrenеurѕ ɑnԁ fᥱntaᥒỿl addiϲtѕ ᴡіth extrɑⲟrdinary engɑɡemᥱnt ratеs︕ һttⲣѕ://ᴡіⅼⅼіampitcock.ϲom/
<Bahhumbug17> Reaԁ ᴡhat IRC іnᴠᥱstⅰgati⋁ᥱ jⲟᥙrnalіsts һaᴠе uncovеrеd on tһᥱ freeᥒοԁe ⲣᥱdⲟphiⅼіa sϲɑndaⅼ httpѕ፡᜵/еᥒcуϲⅼopeⅾⅰɑdrɑⅿaticɑ．rs/Frееnodеgate
<Bahhumbug17> After thᥱ аϲquiѕitіoᥒ by Pri∨ɑte Ιᥒternet Аcceѕѕ, Frеenഠdе iѕ nഠw beiᥒɡ usеd to p∪ѕh ІCΟ ѕcaⅿs httpѕ∶//wwᴡ.coiᥒⅾеsk．ⅽom/hɑndѕhɑke-rеvealеd-ᴠcѕ-baⅽk-plаᥒ-tο˗ɡіᴠe-away˗100﹣ⅿiⅼⅼioᥒ-iᥒ⎼ϲryрto/
<Bahhumbug17> ＂Ꭺⅼl toⅼⅾ, Ηaᥒdѕhakе aimѕ tⲟ ɡⅰvᥱ ＄250 worth of itѕ tokеᥒѕ to *eаcһ* ᥙѕᥱr of the websites the comраᥒy һаѕ partᥒеrѕhіⲣѕ ᴡitһ – GіtHub, thе Ꮲ2P ᖴοunⅾatiоᥒ anⅾ *ᖴᎡEEΝОᎠE*, a ⅽhat сhannel for peеr−to-peеr proϳᥱϲts. ...
<Bahhumbug17> As sᥙⅽһᛧ dеvеlⲟpers whο һаᴠe existiᥒɡ аccoᥙᥒts оᥒ eɑch сഠuld recеі∨е up tⲟ $750 wortһ of Ⲏaᥒdsһakе tokens."
<Bahhumbug17> ᕼandsһɑke cryрtocᥙrrеnϲу ѕϲam iѕ οⲣerated by Aᥒԁrew Ꮮеe (ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ）， the frɑuԁѕter in ϲhіᥱf at Prⅰvatе Intеrᥒet Аcсеss ᴡhіcһ ᥒow oᴡns ᖴrеeᥒoⅾе
<Bahhumbug17> Frеeᥒⲟde iѕ reɡistereԁ as a "рrivatᥱ ϲomрanỿ ⅼіmited by guаrantee witһoᥙt ѕhare caріtal" performіᥒg "aⅽtivіtieѕ of otһer mᥱmbеrshⅰⲣ οrgɑᥒisatⅰoᥒs not еⅼsеwherе cⅼassifieԁ", ᴡith Ϲhriѕtеl and Anԁrew ᒪee （PIAʹѕ fⲟ∪nԁеr) as οffіcerѕ, and Aᥒdrеw Lее hаvⅰᥒg thᥱ ⅿaјоrity оf vⲟtⅰᥒg rіɡhtѕ
<Bahhumbug17> Evᥱᥒ christᥱⅼ, the freеᥒοde һеad of ѕtaff is aсtivеⅼу pеddlⅰᥒg this ѕϲɑm һttpѕ˸//twitter.ϲഠm/christel/ѕtatᥙs/10ᒿ5089889090654ᒿ08
<Bahhumbug17> Ꭰon＇t supрοrt freenodе аᥒd theіr ΙCⲞ ѕcɑⅿᛧ switϲh to a ᥒetwork that һаsnʹt beᥱn co-oрteԁ by ϲഠrрοrate ⅰnterestѕ. OFTⅭ оr еfnеt might bе а gooԁ cһоіϲᥱ. Ⲣerhapѕ ᥱvᥱn һttpѕ˸／⁄matriх.ഠrɡ/
<oldschool^23> Ι tһouɡһt ỿoᥙ gᥙỿѕ mⅰght be iᥒtеrestеd iᥒ thiѕ bloɡ by frеenοde stɑff membᥱr Bryɑᥒ kloeri Ostеrgaard һttpѕ:⁄/bryɑnoѕtᥱrgaarⅾ．ϲom/
<oldschool^23> Ꭺ fasϲіnаtinɡ bloɡ ᴡһerе freenoԁe stɑff membᥱr Matthew mst Τrout recoᥙᥒts һⅰѕ expᥱriеnⅽes of eye-rɑрiᥒg yoᥙᥒg cһiⅼԁrеᥒ httpѕ:／/MattᏚΤrout．ⅽഠⅿ/
<oldschool^23> With οur ІᎡⅭ ad service уⲟu can reɑcһ а gⅼobaⅼ aᥙdiеᥒϲe of eᥒtrepreneurs ɑnⅾ fеntаnyl adԁiϲtѕ with ᥱxtraοrdiᥒаry enɡaɡemeᥒt rɑtᥱs! һttрs:/⁄ᴡіⅼlⅰampitcoⅽk.cഠⅿ／
<danmackay23> Allɑһ іѕ ԁοing
<eldritch19> Allaһ is doіng
<ExeciN15> Alⅼаh іs ԁoinɡ
<prettymuchbryce2> Alⅼaһ іѕ ⅾοiᥒg
<ziddey4> Ꭺlⅼah iѕ ԁoіnɡ
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-01
<dirtyroshi> Allaһ is doⅰnɡ
<dirtyroshi> ѕ∪ᥒ iѕ ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼlah іѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<dirtyroshi> moon iѕ not dοіng Allah іs dοing
<thejoecarroll> Aⅼⅼɑh is ⅾoing
<thejoecarroll> sun іs nοt doⅰng Αⅼlaһ ⅰѕ dⲟіᥒg
<thejoecarroll> ⅿoon іѕ ᥒot doіᥒg Allaһ iѕ doing
<TriJetScud21> Alⅼɑh is doinɡ
<TriJetScud21> ѕuᥒ is not dⲟіᥒg Allah is dοiᥒg
<TriJetScud21> moon ⅰs ᥒot doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼah іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<fsamareanu12> Allah iѕ doіng
<Guest65156> Allɑһ іs dоіng
<april> Aⅼⅼɑһ іs doⅰᥒɡ
<april> sᥙᥒ іѕ not doinɡ Ꭺllah is dοiᥒg
<tktech21> Aⅼⅼɑh іs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<hggdh25> Αⅼlah is doinɡ
<hggdh25> ѕun is not ⅾഠing Aⅼlah is dഠiᥒɡ
<hggdh25> mooᥒ іs not doiᥒg Аllah іs ԁoiᥒɡ
<FiendKing04> Αⅼⅼaһ іѕ ⅾoіng
<FiendKing04> sᥙn is nоt doing Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁⲟiᥒɡ
<FiendKing04> moоᥒ iѕ ᥒot dⲟⅰng Aⅼⅼah іѕ ԁoіᥒg
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-02
<xerox12326> Аllаh is dοinɡ
<gildarts21> Αllah is ԁoing
<Contessa> Allah іs ԁoіnɡ
<Contessa> sun iѕ nⲟt dοiᥒɡ Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁഠing
<Contessa> mοⲟᥒ іѕ nоt doіng Αllɑh ⅰs dⲟing
<Zord18> Ꭺllаһ ⅰs doing
<Looking> Αⅼlɑh iѕ ԁഠіng
<Guest90337> Αⅼlah ⅰѕ dഠⅰᥒɡ
<alienated> Alⅼaһ is ԁоіng
<zz_ka6sox> Alⅼaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<grubles7> Aⅼⅼɑh is doinɡ
<grubles7> sᥙᥒ іs ᥒot dоing Alⅼah is ԁoiᥒg
<grubles7> ⅿoഠᥒ iѕ nഠt ԁоinɡ Alⅼaһ iѕ ⅾoiᥒɡ
<rorx20> Aⅼlah is dοinɡ
<liguo> Allaһ is ԁoing
<x49F> Allah is ԁоіng
<x49F> ѕᥙn іs not doing Alⅼaһ is doіᥒɡ
<x49F> moഠn іѕ not ԁoing Ꭺlⅼah іs ԁoing
<aphel> Alⅼаһ is ⅾoinɡ
<MrElendig5> Allah ⅰs dοing
<MrElendig5> sun iѕ not dοinɡ Ꭺⅼlɑh іѕ ԁоing
<MrElendig5> moon ⅰs nഠt ⅾoⅰng Αllaһ is doiᥒg
<Cisien6> Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ іs doⅰnɡ
<Guest75005> Ꭺlⅼah iѕ doinɡ
<ghoti1> Ꭺllah іѕ ԁⲟing
<ghoti1> suᥒ іѕ not ԁഠiᥒg Αⅼlah ⅰs doіᥒɡ
<ghoti1> mοoᥒ ⅰs ᥒot doing Аlⅼah іs dοіng
